# "Killerspiele" - Zugriffsbeschränkung für Internetseiten

## slick

Früher wart ihr mal schneller... irgentwie vermisse ich dieses Thema "Killerspiele". Ja, der ein oder andere wird jetzt sicher aufstöhnen, aufgrund der Medienpräsenz zu diesem Thema... aber ich meine eine etwas andere Seite:

 *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81420 wrote:*   

> Um die grundsätzliche Eignung einer Verbotsregelung zu untermauern, schlägt es vor, "auch eine Regelung zur Zugriffsbeschränkung für Internetseiten mit entsprechenden Inhalten zu erlassen" und trotz jahrelanger Debatten über Sinn und Grundrechtsverträglichkeit von Zwangsfiltern über derartige Methoden neu nachzudenken.

 

Also wie soll ich mir das dann vorstellen? Sollen bei jedem ISP Zwangsfilter installiert werden, DNS-Einträge umgebogen werden? Super! Auch wird es dann den Anwälten wieder richtig gut gehen, denn ein Screenshot von $killerspiel auf der Homepage bringt bestimmt ein schönes Sümmchen Abmahngebühren. 

Also meiner Meinung nach spricht nichts gegen ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" wenn die Politik das so möchte (und wenn man denn diese entsprechend "sauber" einstufen kann) , aber der ganze Rattenschwanz der dahinter hängt gibt mir zu denken. (Bitte nicht die Aussage fehlinterpretieren, natürlich nützt so ein Verbot keinem was und Amokläufer würde es dennoch geben.)

----------

## equinox0r

eben .. es nützt keinem was und amokläufer würde es trotzdem geben, von daher bringts eindeutig mal grad gar nix.

ich hab gestern abend in den nachrichten viel dummes gelaber zu diesem thema gehört, ein mensch hat mich aber überrascht, der sagte, dass das verbot von sog. "killerspielen" nicht das problem aus der welt schaffen, sondern nur in eine dunkelwelt verlagern würde. die kids (und amokläufer) würden trotzdem weiterhin killerspiele spielen (die sie sich natürlich illegalerweise beschafft haben) und es gäbe immernoch serienmörder und amokläufer die (dann halt illegal) killerspiele gespielt haben .. 

ich könnte mich stundenlang darüber auskotzen, aber das grundproblem besteht einfach nicht darin dass killerspiele zum töten animieren, sondern, dass psychisch labile menschen aufgrund von killerspielen zu gewalttätigen handlungen neigen (werden).

----------

## slick

Was mich interessieren würde wäre der Punkt "Zugriffsbeschränkung für Internetseiten mit entsprechenden Inhalten". Da wären wir ja dann 1:1 auf Stand mit China... und das nur wegen einem Durchgeknallten. Ich denke das wird so nicht durchsetzbar sein, was nützt dann das Verbot? Es spielen doch jetzt schon ausreichend Minderjährige FSK18-Spiele. Es interssiert niemand. Ich habe sogar gehört von einen Fall wo die Mutter ihrem 15-jährigem Sohn das neue FSK18-$Ballerspiel gekauft hat weil er es haben wollte und nicht selbst bekam. Auch Fälle wo FSK18 ohne Kontrolle an offensichtlich Minderjährige verkauft wurde. Man sollte einfach bei FSK18 besser kontrollieren und die Leute aufklären statt mit Kanonen auf Spatzen zu schiessen. 

Ich finde man sieht es immer mehr, wir brauchen gar keine Terroristen im Land um uns selbst zu ruinieren.

----------

## Finswimmer

Wie gesagt, das Grundproblem sind nicht die Killerspiele, die sind höchstens für Ideen etc der Amokläufer hilfreich.

Solange nicht grundlegend etwas am System geändert wird, dass es nicht mehr so einen Schuldruck o.ä, was diese Leute zum austicken bringt, gibt, wird sich leider daran nichts ändern.

Zum Thema Webseitenverbot: 

Widerspricht das nicht komplett dem Recht der freien Meinungsäußerung?

Schließlich wird damit die Meinung des Staates zum diesem Thema jedem "aufgezwungen".

Ps: Dass die Mutter ihrem Sohn das Spiel gekauft hat, finde ich auch nicht schlimm, denn ich sehe solche Spiele ja nicht als Ursache  :Smile: 

Tobi

----------

## bbgermany

Das Problem ist noch viel größer. Ich persönlich spiele WarRock und GuildWars. Ersteres gehört dann definitiv zu den $Killerspielen, zweites wird als soll leut Hersteller unter die Kategorie RPG/MMORPG fallen, aber egal. Bin ich deshalb zum Amokläufer geworden und die zig tausend anderen WarRock Spieler; Nein, bin ich nicht.

Wie bereits vorher von equinox0r gesagt, schon alleine der psychologische Zustand der betreffenden Person kann und ist ausschlaggebend für die Wandlung zum "Psychopaten" oder nicht.

Im Endeffekt will die Regierung uns also alle, die sich mit solchen Spielen in der Freizeit beschäftigen über einen Kamm ziehen und uns alle zu gewaltätigen, amoklaufenden Irren proklamieren. Von der Pressefreiheit mal ganz abzusehen   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## hoschi

Habe ich noch als Aufkleber hier rumfliegen, ich wusste dass ich es nochmal gebrauchen kann:

http://www.3dsupply.de/3d/img/produkte/00000230.jpg

Ansonsten empfehle ich dringend: http://www.killerspiel-spieler.org/

 Wenn ich mal Amok laufen sollte, werde ich mir Windows installieren, dazu Teletubbies-3, Barbie-Sports 2004 und alles was ich von Pokemon/Digimon finden kann. Sollte den Politikern einiges zu denken geben...

----------

## oscarwild

 *slick wrote:*   

> und das nur wegen einem Durchgeknallten.

 

Naja, der ist wohl eher ein durchaus willkommener Anlass. Überlegt mal, was sich so in den letzten Jahren alles ereignet hat:

Argument "Wachsende organisierte Kriminalität" -> Lauschangriff

Argument "Innere Sicherheit" -> Vorratsdatenspeicherung, biometrische Ausweise etc.

Argument "Kinderpornographie" -> Beschlagnahmung von TOR-Servern und Aushebelung von Anonymisierungsdiensten

und nun eben Argument "amoklaufende Jugendliche durch Killerspiele" -> Zensur des Internets.

 *slick wrote:*   

> Was mich interessieren würde wäre der Punkt "Zugriffsbeschränkung für Internetseiten mit entsprechenden Inhalten". Da wären wir ja dann 1:1 auf Stand mit China...

 

Exakt so isses, und so ist es auch gewollt. 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich denke das wird so nicht durchsetzbar sein, was nützt dann das Verbot?

 

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> Im Endeffekt will die Regierung uns also alle, die sich mit solchen Spielen in der Freizeit beschäftigen über einen Kamm ziehen und uns alle zu gewaltätigen, amoklaufenden Irren proklamieren.

 

Das ist ja auch gar nicht Sinn der Sache, und natürlich nutzt ein Verbot solcher Internetseiten gar nichts gegen Amokläufer, das wissen auch und vor allem diejenigen, die jetzt danach schreien, ganz genau! Aber wetten wir, dass aufgrund der Berichterstattung die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung, die täglich brav das TV-Programm konsumieren, ein solches Verbot nun ohne weiteres Hinterfragen befürworten? Fragt mal Eure Eltern bzw. ältere Verwandte, ich wette, das Ergebnis ist eindeutig.

Und genau DAS ist der eigentliche Nutzen der Verbotsforderung.

Mit dem Argument, "Killerspiele" machen aus unserer Jugend gewalttätige Monster, was unbedingt zu unterbinden ist, wird so ein grundlegender Zensurmechanismus etabliert, der dann - man staune - Schritt für Schritt ausgeweitet wird. "Killerspiele" sind nur der Anfang, früher oder später folgt dann die "entartete Kunst" oder ein Äquivalent, das zumindest dem Wortlaut nach keine verdächtigen Erinnerungen hervorruft.

Und die Schafe da draußen, die auch noch ganz begeistert sind, dass endlich mal jemand etwas gegen die Verrohung der Jugend tut, merken nichts, bis es mal wieder zu spät ist...

 *slick wrote:*   

> Ich finde man sieht es immer mehr, wir brauchen gar keine Terroristen im Land um uns selbst zu ruinieren.

 

Ich würde sagen, die Terroristen sind längst da.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Habt ihr eigentlich den Abschiedsbrief von diesem Bastian B. gelesen?

Abschiedsbrief

Ich will dem jetzt gar nicht besondere Bedeutung beimessen weil es eigentlich nur ein typischer Brief von einem wohl durchschnittlichen jugendlichen in seinem Alter ist. Zugegebenermaßen ist er nicht damit klar gekommen und in eine Psychose gerutscht und ausgetickt.

Aber interessant ist einfach, das die Politik jetzt an dem Thema vorbeiredet. Sie gegen Killerspiele wettet und nicht auf die Probleme dieses Jungen aufmerksam macht. Angeblich wurde seine Seite vom Netz genommen, stimmt das?

Wurde sie nur im Netz veröffentlicht oder auch in Zeitungen? 

All seine 100 besuchten URLs gespeichert um herauszufinden wie er die Rohrbomben bauen konnte etc... demnächst werden Programme zum Einsatz kommen die das Netzt auf solche Informationen durchsuchen um vorher einzugreifen und so eine Tat zu verhindern. Was ja eigentlich auch gut klingt.

Wobei ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das so nicht ein falscher Weg ist. Denn dann kann man einfach "heimlich" vom BösenNachbar-Pc aus diese Muster erzeugen, auf welche diese Programme anspringen und dann gemütlich beim Frühstück auf dem Balkon, beobachten wie das Sonder-Kommando seine Tür eintritt ;)

@hoschi:

Sehr interessante Links :)

----------

## beejay

In meinen Augen sollten die Spiele nicht verboten werden, die Abgabe und Verwendung jedoch strenger kontrollieren. Ich würde in diese Regelung allerdings auch auf weitere Spiele ausdehnen, bei denen sichtbar getötet wird - egal ob Monster, Mensch oder Tier. Dies würde verhindern, dass harmlose Zeitgenossen wie Super-Mario oder Pacman auch unter dieses Verbot fallen. Ich sehe bei der ganzen Problematik jedoch nicht die Killerspiele als Auslöser, sondern eher als eine Folge an.

Fakt ist, dass ich als Kind nicht mehr als drei Fernsehprogramme kannte und auf diesen Sendern der Betrieb i.d.R. erst gegen 17:30 aufgenommen wurde. Da war nix mit 30 Kanälen aus aller Herren Länder. Auch einen Computer hatte ich als Kind nicht (der ersten kam ins Haus als ich 12 war, und das war auch nicht mein eigener). Was hatte ich für Alternativen? Richtig: Heim von der Schule, Essen, Hausaufgaben, ab aufs Fahrrad und mit den Kumpels rumgeradelt. Alles gemacht: Buden gebaut, Fussball gespielt, Bäche gestaut -- was man als Kind auf dem Land eben so tut.

Und heute? "Kinder müssen den Umgang mit Computern früh lernen, das ist wichtig". Mir kommen die Tränen. Ja, sie müssen es lernen, aber bitte unter Aufsicht. Wenn ein Kind oder Jugendlicher erst einmal in eine gewisse Abhängigkeit von dem Gerät kommt ist es schwer, dort wieder herauszufinden. Was tut er? Eben - er beginnt zu vereinsamen und sucht sich Freunde, für die er eben keine aufwändigen sozialen Kontakte in der Wirklichkeit pflegen muss. Im Internet ist ja alles so schön unverbindlich und anonym. Und weil man eben nicht nur chatten kann, beginnt man eben auch mit den anderen zu spielen.

Irgendwann - so mit ca. 20 Jahren - merkt das "Opfer" (ich nenne es mal so) dann, dass da ja etwas fehlt. Dass plötzlich fünf Jahre weg sind, die ihm in seiner Entwicklung fehlen. Ein geistiger Krüppel, der auf der Entwicklungsstufe eines Dreizehnjährigen stehengeblieben ist, der nicht einmal einen einfachen Satz geradeaus schreiben kann.

Bereits während der Schulzeit beginnen dann die Schuldzuweisungen: Die Eltern beschuldigen die Lehrer, sie würden den Kindern ja nix mehr beibringen. Die Lehrer beschuldigen die Eltern, sie würden ihren Erziehungsauftrag nicht warnehmen. Aber ich denke - gerade in solchen Fällen - auch, dass die Schuld auch bei den Jugendlichen selbst liegt. Ich bin nun wahrlich nicht viel älter als "Jugendliche", aber ich nehme mir die Freiheit heraus zu sagen, dass die Mehrzahl der Jugendlichen heutzutage auf Null-Bock getrimmt ist. Ich erwarte von niemandem Kopfsprünge. Aber wenn ich mit 16 Jahren noch nie die örtliche Tageszeitung gelesen oder die Tagesschau gesehen habe, dann ist es völlig klar, dass ich keinerlei Allgemeinbildung habe.

Wie man all dies lösen kann? Keine Ahnung. Wie dreht man die Zeit 20 Jahre zurück; damals, als noch alles in Ordnung war. Wir leiden unter Medienüberreizung, jeder von uns. Die einzige Möglichkeit dies zu verhindern, wäre eine Zensur oder sehr viel strengere Richtlinien, was gezeigt werden darf und was nicht. Es geht nicht darum, die Menschen dumm zu halten; es geht darum, die Menschen dazu zu bringen, sich wieder selbstständig zu informieren und nicht sich berieseln zu lassen.

----------

## oscarwild

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> All seine 100 besuchten URLs gespeichert um herauszufinden wie er die Rohrbomben bauen konnte etc... demnächst werden Programme zum Einsatz kommen die das Netzt auf solche Informationen durchsuchen um vorher einzugreifen und so eine Tat zu verhindern. Was ja eigentlich auch gut klingt.

 

Das ist ein reines Scheinargument, das oberflächlich so lange gut klingt, bis man kurz darüber nachdenkt: Rohre gibts in jedem Baumarkt, und spätestens zum nächsten Sylverster ist das notwendige Pulver aus ein paar Böllern extrahiert. Wer über mehr als drei Gehirnzellen verfügt, wird dazu kaum auf das Internet angewiesen sein! Glaubt Ihr denn ernsthaft, dass Terroristen erst mal googeln, bevor sie ein Flugzeug entführen oder irgendwen in die Luft sprengen (was ja bekanntlich täglich in Deutschland passiert)? Wie kam die RAF damals an Waffen, und wo wurden deren Mitglieder ausgebildet? Ein Internet gab es damals noch nicht!

Ich sehe wenig Gefahr, dass mein Nachbar meinen Rechner zur Suche nach Inhalten benutzt, auf daß ich dann grünen Besuch bekomme - vielmehr, dass ich selbst in ein solches Suchmuster falle! Meine Frau ist Übersetzerin, die auch schon viele Texte zum Thema internationale Kriminalität bearbeitet, und dazu exzessive Internetrecherche betrieben hat. Was meint ihr, sagt das SEK dann "ach, Sie sind am arbeiten - na denn sorry für die Störung!" und geht wieder?

Das klingt gar nicht gut, das klingt nach Polizeistaat!

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Die einzige Möglichkeit dies zu verhindern, wäre eine Zensur oder sehr viel strengere Richtlinien, was gezeigt werden darf und was nicht. Es geht nicht darum, die Menschen dumm zu halten; es geht darum, die Menschen dazu zu bringen, sich wieder selbstständig zu informieren und nicht sich berieseln zu lassen.

 

Also die Menschen zu Ihrem Glück zwingen, oder wie? Dazu zu bringen, sich wieder selbständig zu informieren - aber bitte nur aus solchen Quelle und zu solchen Themen, die dem Machtapparat genehm sind? Gab es sowas nicht schon mal in einem östlichen Teil des jetzigen Deutschlands?

So etwas geht in einer idealen Welt - diese Welt hier ist aber real, wer überwacht, dass die Absichten derer, die über zensierte Inhalte entscheiden, tatsächlich redlich sind, und wer stellt sicher, dass selbst redliche Absichten nicht zu unerwünschten Ergebnissen führen?

Ich bin ganz ehrlich entsetzt darüber, selbst hier zu bemerken, daß das, was gerade geschieht, gebilligt wird.

Es sollten bei jedem die Alarmglocken laut schrillen, wenn jemand versucht, eine simple Lösung für ein komplexes Problem als Allheilmittel anzupreisen!

----------

## b3cks

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber interessant ist einfach, das die Politik jetzt an dem Thema vorbeiredet. Sie gegen Killerspiele wettet und nicht auf die Probleme dieses Jungen aufmerksam macht. Angeblich wurde seine Seite vom Netz genommen, stimmt das?

 

Jedes mal, wenn so einer durchdreht redet die Politik am Thema vorbei bzw. versucht die Medienaufmerksamkeit auf einen gewissen Punkt zu leiten, wie hier die "Killerspiele". Woran liegt das wohl? Vielleicht weil die Damen und Herren davon ablenken wollen, dass sie auch hier versagt haben? Teilweise wegen solcher Dinge, wie beejay sie geschildert hat? Der Junge ist mehrmals sitzen geblieben, war Einzelgänger, Waffennarr, hatte schon mehrfach Probleme (polizeilich aufgefallen) in Bezug auf Waffen und sein Umfeld, psychisch eher labil, etc. Das wusste man alles vorher! Seine Probleme hat er mehrfach vor der Tat geäußert und auch in seinem Abschiedsbrief dargelegt. Er kam sich in dieser Gesellschaft überflüssig vor und war - aus seiner Sicht - zudem Sündenbock genau dieser. Aber die "Killerspiele" sind schuld, passt schon. Er passt genau in das Profil vieler, die vorher durchgedreht sind, aber das wird nicht untersucht, dass interessiert scheinbar auch nicht an der politischen Front, um das Problem an Wurzel zu packen. Wie kann man frühzeitig solche Menschen erkennen, durch welche Umgebung und Umstände (allgemein Gesellschaft) kann sich ein Mensch so derartig verändern, dass er zu einem "Problemfall" wird und vor allem wie kann man diesen Menschen helfen?

Die "Killerspiele" sind, besonders für solche Menschen, einfach nur geistige Abregung. Diese fördern vielleicht für einen kurzen Moment (während der Spielzeit) die geistige Vorstellung der Tötung von Antisympathisanten, aber diese sind bestimmt nicht der Ideengeber und Förderer einer solchen Tat. Dazu gehören noch ganz andere Dinge.

Aber vielleicht sollte man schon vorsichtshalber mal alle Pro-Gamer einsperren. Ist ja viel einfacher...

----------

## beejay

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Also die Menschen zu Ihrem Glück zwingen, oder wie? Dazu zu bringen, sich wieder selbständig zu informieren - aber bitte nur aus solchen Quelle und zu solchen Themen, die dem Machtapparat genehm sind? Gab es sowas nicht schon mal in einem östlichen Teil des jetzigen Deutschlands?
> 
> So etwas geht in einer idealen Welt - diese Welt hier ist aber real, wer überwacht, dass die Absichten derer, die über zensierte Inhalte entscheiden, tatsächlich redlich sind, und wer stellt sicher, dass selbst redliche Absichten nicht zu unerwünschten Ergebnissen führen

 

Nein, sondern eher die aktiven Medien (also das Berieselungsmedium Fernsehen) von den informativen Inhalten stark beschneiden und den Mensch wieder dazu bringen, durch Radiohöhren und Lesen sein Hirn benutzen zu müssen. Der Mensch ist ein Augentier und Bilder beeinflussen ohne einen grossartigen Denkprozess ausgelöst zu haben.

----------

## Ampheus

Ich selber wohne in Rheine, also direkt neben Emsdetten und habe auch schonmal mit dem Typen gesprochen. Er ist einfach durchgeknallt gewesen ob "Killerspiele" oder nicht. Es gab andere Vorzeichen wie Wahnvorstellungen, die zumindest die Eltern hätten alarmieren müssen. Aber es gibt auch viele Leute mit einer derartigen Einstellung zum Leben,die nicht durchdrehen.

Das ganze durch ein pauschales Verbot verhindern zu wollen ist in meinen Augen hirnrissig. Man muss am Verhalten der Person ansetzen und nicht an den Computerspielen.

----------

## oscarwild

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Nein, sondern eher die aktiven Medien (also das Berieselungsmedium Fernsehen) von den informativen Inhalten stark beschneiden und den Mensch wieder dazu bringen, durch Radiohöhren und Lesen sein Hirn benutzen zu müssen. Der Mensch ist ein Augentier und Bilder beeinflussen ohne einen grossartigen Denkprozess ausgelöst zu haben.

 

Verstehe ich das richtig? Die informativen Inhalte weglassen? Die lesen dann kein Buch, sondern verblöden doch total!

Zudem ist es nicht auch nur annähernd realistisch, in einer globalisierten Welt mit Satellitenfernsehen die Medien beschneiden zu wollen...

Im Übrigen bezweifle ich, dass der Personenkreis derjenigen, die sich ihr Leben lang nur durch die Medien berieseln lassen, mit dem Kreis der Amokläufer identisch ist, oder sich auch nur annähernd überschneidet; diejenigen, die sich berieseln lassen, passen ihr Verhalten dem Mainstream an, kaufen sich eben die Art Klamotten, die erwartet wird, besitzen die Konsumprodukte, die sie gruppenzugehörig machen etc. Probleme bekommt der, der sich nicht anpassen kann oder anpassen möchte!

Wenn ich nur an meine Schulzeit zurückdenke und die Schüler, die als Aussenseiter abgestempelt wurden - die wurden von uns regelrecht kaputt gemacht, entweder aktiv, oder passiv, indem niemand eingeschritten ist (einschließlich mir!). Ich erinnere mich an einen solchen Aussenseiter, der bereits in der Grundschule eine Lehrerin geprügelt hat - und das ganz ohne Gewaltvideos und Computerspiele, sondern einfach, weil er von der Klassengemeinschaft zum Depp-vom-Dienst gemacht wurde. Der Betroffene hat dann die Wahl, alles in sich reinzufressen (mitunter im Wahrsten Sinne des Wortes), oder sich ein Überdruckventil zu suchen.

Nun ist das schon ein paar Jährchen her, ich gehe aber davon aus, daß sich die Zustände noch deutlich zugespitzt haben. Woran das liegt? Kein einfaches Thema, keine einfache Antwort  - was mir aber auffällt, ist daß heute Jugendliche kaum noch Erziehung genießen. Zu meiner Jugendzeit galt es z.B. noch als durchaus angebracht, Erwachsene zu grüßen, gegenseitig Rücksicht zu nehmen etc., auch wenn es da bereits einige gab, denen man da scheinbar einiges nicht beigebracht hatte. Heutzutage kann es Dir passieren, daß Du von so einem kleinen Rotzer angepöbelt wirst, und Du obendrein noch mit Ärger seitens der Eltern rechnen darfst, solltest Du es wagen, dem armen Kind gegenüber auch nur ein böses Wörtchen zu erwidern. Tatsächlich durfte sich mein Vater kürzlich von einer Fruchtzwergemutter anhören, dass ihr mißratener Sohnemann schließlich seine Rente bezahlen würde, und er daher kein Recht habe, sich über nächtliche Ruhestörung zu beschweren. Mann, wo sind wir eigentlich?

Vielleicht liegt es mitunter daran, dass ein Kind heutzutage entweder als überflüssiger Ballast, der am besten nicht nerven soll und sich daher am besten allein beschäftigt, oder aber als das krasse Gegenteil, nämlich das schönste beste wichtigste Goldkind angesehen wird, dem nur seine Rechte nicht aber seine Pflichten beigebracht werden. Und nachdem in einer Gruppe nicht jeder der Tollste, Beste und Überlegenste sein kann, muss es neben den Gewinnern auch Verlierer geben. Das war wohl schon immer so, nur glaube ich, dass heute die Schere auch in dieser Beziehung deutlich weiter auseinander geht als früher, mit entsprechend schwerwiegenderen Konsequenzen. Der Amokläufer war über längere zeit ein solcher Verlierer, und irgendwann ist er vermutlich eben durchgeknallt.

Und dagegen soll ernsthaft Zensur helfen?

----------

## beejay

Bitte versteife Dich nicht auf das Wort "Zensur", auch wenn ich es weiter oben - im Nachhinein betracht wohl etwas sehr unbedacht - erwähnt habe. Aber wie soll man einem jungen Menschen bitte Medienkompetenz und positives Sozialverhalten näherbringen, wenn all die Bemühungen durch RTL-II, GIGA-TV, RTL und all die anderen und auch die Hirntotinternetpräsenzen wie Clipfish, YouTube und andere wieder zunichte gemacht werden?

Wie bringt man jemanden heute dazu sein Hirn einzuschalten? Ich meine, schau Dir doch dieses Forum hier an! Tagtäglich werden hier Fragen gestellt, die irgendwo - und das nicht einmal besonders versteckt - dokumentiert sind. Das liest aber niemand, weil man gewöhnt ist, sich alles vorkauen zu lassen.

----------

## mikkk

Wer ist überhaupt auf die Idee gekommen, das die Tat überhaupt was mit Computerspielen zu tun hat? Nachdem ich den Abschiedsbrief gelesen habe, scheint es eher daran gelegen zu haben, dass er mit den Leuten auf seiner Schule nicht klargekommen ist.

Um mal aus dem Abschiedsbrief zu zitieren:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Von 1994 bis 2003/2004 war es auch mein Bestreben, Freunde zu haben, Spass zu haben. Als ich dann 1998 auf die GSS kam, fing es an mit den Statussymbolen, Kleidung, Freunde, Handy usw.. Dann bin ich wach geworden. Mir wurde bewusst das ich mein Leben lang der Dumme für andere war, und man sich über mich lustig machte. Und ich habe mir Rache geschworen!
> 
> 

 

Was mich aber am meisten erschreckt, ist dass ich ein paar von seinen Aussagen durchaus nachvollziehen kann. Zu meiner Schulzeit wurden Leute auch gnadenlos runtergemacht, wenn man keine Markenklamotten anhatte (Handys gab es damals zum Glück noch nicht ), oder die falschen Freunde hatte. Und wenn man mit der Schule fertig ist, gibt es keine Lehrstellen oder muss Studiengebühren bezahlen und findet dann am Ende als Teil der "Generation Praktikum" keine Arbeit. Wenn doch, muss man sich oft mit Zeitverträgen von einem Vertrag bis zum nächsten hangeln.

Da ist es doch nicht verwunderlich, das in so einer Situation früher oder später jemand durchdreht. Mich wundet es ehrlich gesagt, dass das erst das zweite mal ist, dass sowas passiert.

Und was machen unsere Politiker dagegen? Reden über Computerspiele, die (wenn überhaupt) nur am Rande was mit der Tat zu tun haben dürften.

Und das soll sich noch einer über Politikverdrossenheit wundern...   :Confused: .

mikkk

----------

## musv

 *mikkk wrote:*   

> Was mich aber am meisten erschreckt, ist dass ich ein paar von seinen Aussagen durchaus nachvollziehen kann

 

Warum eschreckt Dich das? Ok, seine Einstellung zu Waffen, Rache, Amoklauf und einigen anderen Punkten kann ich nicht teilen und auch keinesfalls gutheißen. 

Aber mit seiner Kritik an der Konsumgesellschaft, dieser vorbestimmten Rolle in unserer Gesellschaft und dieser absoluten Bedeutungslosigkeit hat er meiner Meinung nach sogar Recht. Scheinbar hat er keine andere Möglichkeit gesehen da auszubrechen. Und die absolute Ignoranz der wirklichen Probleme durch Politik und Gesellschaft nach der Tat bestätigen die Meinung des Täters erst recht. 

Ich will keinesfalls seine Tat auch nur annähernd gutheißen. Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten (z.B. Auswandern). Trotzdem erscheinen mir die von ihm genannten Gründe durchaus nachvollziehbar.

----------

## think4urs11

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Die einzige Möglichkeit dies zu verhindern, wäre eine Zensur oder sehr viel strengere Richtlinien, was gezeigt werden darf und was nicht. Es geht nicht darum, die Menschen dumm zu halten; es geht darum, die Menschen dazu zu bringen, sich wieder selbstständig zu informieren und nicht sich berieseln zu lassen.

 

Du widersprichst dir doch selbst.

*Entweder* fördere ich die Menschen in ihrem lebenslangen Werde- und Denkprozeß *oder* ich sorge mit Zensurmaßnahmen im weitesten Sinne dafür das sie nur die 'guten' Sachen erfahren - beides gleichzeitig geht nicht.

Zensur kann per Definition schon nur einschränkend aber niemals fördernd wirken.

Das Verbot der Killerspiele ist die Luft nicht wert die unsere Politikerkaste darauf verschwendet - solange es ein Produkt 'X' gibt wird es auch immer Mittel und Wege geben sich dieses zu verschaffen. Beispiele gefällig? harte Drogen, Waffen, Frauen, Nazi-'Fanartikel' ... alles kann man kaufen obwohl alles verboten ist.

Wenn überhaupt muß die Herstellung von der Führungskaste nicht genehmen Dingen unterbunden werden, dies aber dann planetenweit; dummerweise ist das aber (egal für welches Produkt) praktisch nie erreichbar, daher wird der vermeintlich einfachere Weg gewählt nach dem Motto 'aber liebe Wähler wir haben doch alles getan'.

Was sie aber nicht begreifen (wollen?) ist die Tatsache das sie immer nur (vermeintlich) (richtig) reagieren wenn etwas negatives passiert anstatt proaktiv tätig zu werden, eben bereits vorausschauend zu agieren. Aufklärung wäre weitaus intelligenter als verbieten.

Viel sinnvoller wäre es daher über Möglichkeiten nachzudenken der Jugend (um bei dem Beispiel zu bleiben) Anreize zu geben sich selbst kritisch mit diesem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Mit den Mitteln von Giga und Co. - meinetwegen auch gerne in leicht verdaulicher Riesel-Form - nahezubringen warum und wie sie besser mit dem Thema umgehen sollten, welche Möglichkeiten sie sich selbst verbauen wenn sie ihr eingebautes Denkzentrum nicht gelegentlich auch zu mehr benutzen als 'ehy sch... wie war die Nummer von der Pizzatanke'

 *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81451 wrote:*   

> ... vor allem Eltern und Lehrern aufgefordert seien, ihre Medienkompetenz im Bereich Computerspiele deutlich zu verbessern: Schlussendlich sind es diejenigen, die in der erzieherischen Praxis stehen, die als erste die Chance haben, ein aufkommendes Problem bei einem Jugendlichen zu erkennen und ihm zu helfen, bevor er sich in eine seelische Sackgasse hineinmanövriert. ...

 

... Gedankensprung, gehört aber irgendwo auch dazu ...

Am liebsten würden manche eine Art 'Whitelist Leben' aufbauen nach dem Motto alles was nicht explizit erlaubt ist ist verboten und muß daher auch immer und sofort bestraft werden - dummerweise funktioniert das Leben / die Evolution aber nicht nach diesem Prinzip.

Die Terroristen haben längst gewonnen nur hat das die Herde Mensch noch nicht begriffen. So ganz langsam beginnt es zu dämmern das die Angst vor den bösen Terrorbuben mit den rostigen Kaffeelöffeln weniger schlimm ist als die Furcht vor der eigenen Staatsmacht die von jedem Toilettenbesuch gerne einen Durchschlag hätte (schließlich könnte man ja gerade einen neuen Killervirus ausgeschieden haben...)

Ich fürchte nur solange dies nicht in den Massenmedien wirklich zum Thema gemacht wird - und zwar mit den gleichen Mitteln wie die Angst vorm bösen Osama und Co. - d.h. auf eine Art und Weise die auch der berieselungsgewöhnte massenmeinungskompatible medien-brainwashed Durchschnittskonsument versteht und in sein gedankliches Modell der Welt einbauen, nachvollziehen und kritisch hinterfragen kann wird sich an der generellen Richtung in die wir steuern (1984 war eine Kindergeschichte) nichts ändern.

Wer versteht denn schon wirklich die langfristigen Auswirkungen und Möglichkeiten der diversen Verknüpfungs- und Überwachungsmöglichkeiten die in letzter Zeit so nacheinander kamen? LKW-Maut, RFID, Flugdatenüberwachung, Internetzensur, Kommunikationsdatenspeicherung, Videoüberwachung, EPK, einheitliche/eindeutige Steuernummer, Kontenabfragen durch alle möglichen Behörden, etc. ...

----------

## hoschi

Der im Feuilleton in der SZ genannte "DeathCobra" kommt aus dem gleichen Forum wo ich mich rumtreibe   :Cool: 

Und der Typ krank, dass koennt ihr mir glauben...er ist Schweizer \o/

----------

## mrsteven

Mal ein ganz anderer Ansatzpunkt: Es ist doch besser, wenn die Leute ihre Aggressionen am PC ausleben statt in der realen Welt, oder?

----------

## SinoTech

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Mal ein ganz anderer Ansatzpunkt: Es ist doch besser, wenn die Leute ihre Aggressionen am PC ausleben statt in der realen Welt, oder?

 

Ja, aber da ist wohl die Angst das Leute die im Internet Menschen töten um ihre Aggresionen zu kompensieren, das irgendwann auf die reale Welt projezieren.

Anyway, ich sehe das Problem sowieso weniger in Computerspielen, da diese von der Grafik und dem Handling her sowieso relativ wenig mit der realen Welt zu tun haben, als viel mehr in den Filmen die so im Kino laufen. Hatte vor ein paar Monaten beispielsweise einen horrorfilm aus den Siebziger Jahren gesehen. Glaub er hieß "Zombie". Obwohl er erst ab 18 ist, fand ich ihn mehr als lächerlich. Zombies die nicht rennen können sondern nur langsam gehen .. ich habe mich immer wieder gefragt warum die Menschen in dem Film soviel Angst vor den Viechern hatten  :Wink: , und ich habe während dem Film mehr gelacht als das ich Angst hatte. Die Filme von heute sind aber genau das Gegenteil. In "Final Destination 2" sieht man beispielsweise wie jemand von einer Glasplatte erschlagen wird, oder wie einem eine Leiter den Kopf durchbohrt. Das ist ein echtes Problem, denn wenn man immer wieder sieht wie jemand stirbt, und das sogar noch ziemlich realitisch, stumpft man ab und der Tot wird immer "normaler". Filme wie "A-Team" oder "knight Rider", in denen zwar viel geballert und geschlagen wird, aber eigentlich nie jemand stirbt, gibt es heute kaum noch. Heute wird geballert, gemordet und hübsche Mädels in Unterwäsche tanzen über die Mattscheibe. Das man da abstumpft ist nicht verwunderlich.

Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Fernsehen ein weitaus größeres Problem als der PC.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Der im Feuilleton in der SZ genannte "DeathCobra" kommt aus dem gleichen Forum wo ich mich rumtreibe  
> 
> Und der Typ krank, dass koennt ihr mir glauben...er ist Schweizer \o/

 

Hmm... seid ihr sicher, dass ihr mich am nächsten GSC dabeihaben wollt   :Twisted Evil:  Vergesst nicht, als richtiger Eidgenosse habe ich mein Sturmgewehr (welches auch bei anderem als Sturmwetter genutzt werden kann!) daheim im Schrank. Aber auch mit dem schweizer Sackmesser könnte ich Nächtens lustige Spielereien durchführen (Happy Tree Friends lassen grüssen).

Ausserdem spiele ich auch Computerspiele. Gerade der Ponyhof zermürbt mich doch sehr, denn ich verkrafte es einfach nicht, dass die Firma ständig den Bach runter geht   :Mad: 

Wer möchte jetzt im Zelt neben mir schlafen  :Twisted Evil: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## oscarwild

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

> Das ist ein echtes Problem, denn wenn man immer wieder sieht wie jemand stirbt, und das sogar noch ziemlich realitisch, stumpft man ab und der Tot wird immer "normaler".
> 
> ...
> 
> Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Fernsehen ein weitaus größeres Problem als der PC.

 

Der Tod an sich ist normal, nicht aber die Art und Weise, wie er dargestellt wird. Dennoch erwarte ich, dass ein mündiger Bürger Film und Realität unterscheiden kann! Übrigens wurden schon immer Filme für die Aggression der Menschen verantwortlich gemacht, auch zu Zeiten, in denen Monster, Zombies etc. so billig dargestellt wurden, dass sie unfreiwillig komisch wirkten. Es sollen sich auch schon Täter auf satanische Botschaften in Heavy-Metal Musik berufen haben, die sie zu der Tat getrieben hätten...

Ich habe früher sehr viel Horrorliteratur gelesen, und mir auch den einen oder anderen Film angesehen, und bin dabei immer zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass die Bilder, die die Leinwand hervorbringt, bei weitem nicht die Qualität an Furcht und Schrecken besitzt, wie die Bilder, die beim Lesen im eigenen Kopf entstehen.

Ängste und Aggression kommen nicht durch Filme oder Spiele in unsere Köpfe hinein, sondern aus unseren Köpfen heraus!

 *musv wrote:*   

> Aber mit seiner Kritik an der Konsumgesellschaft, dieser vorbestimmten Rolle in unserer Gesellschaft und dieser absoluten Bedeutungslosigkeit hat er meiner Meinung nach sogar Recht. Scheinbar hat er keine andere Möglichkeit gesehen da auszubrechen. Und die absolute Ignoranz der wirklichen Probleme durch Politik und Gesellschaft nach der Tat bestätigen die Meinung des Täters erst recht.

 

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, und wage zu behaupten, dass sich beinahe jeder ein Stück weit in dem, was der Amokläufer in seinem Abschiedsbrief geschrieben hat, selbst wiederfindet - vielleicht abgesehen von dem wirren Zeug am Schluss mit den Türken und Muchels (?), was auch immer der damit sagen wollte.

Zynischerweise ist der Amokläufer auch nach seiner Tat ein Verlierer geblieben - sein Versuch, auf die gesellschaftlichen Misstände aufmerksam zu machen, ging voll unter; stattdessen wird seine Tat nun instrumentalisiert, um Computerspiele zu zensieren (zumindest im ersten Schritt). 

 *musv wrote:*   

> Es gibt andere Möglichkeiten (z.B. Auswandern)

 

Natürlich sieht es von außen immer so aus, als hätte der Amokläufer doch eine einfache Alternative gehabt. Subjektiv empfindet der Betroffene das aber ganz anders, sonst hätte er z.B. die Schule gewechselt.

Wie einfach es ist, Menschen innerhalb kürzester Zeit auf kaum nachvollziehbare Irrwege zu bringen, kann man sich ausmalen, wenn man sich religiöse Sekten und ihre Mitglieder ansieht, die teilweise zum Massenselbstmord bereit sind - und auch die konnten irgendwann mal logisch denken, und hätten - objektiv von außen betrachtet - ja jederzeit abspringen können.

Zurück zum eigentlichen Thema: Zensur von Internetinhalten - Politiker mögen korrupt sein, aber bestimmt nicht dumm oder leichtgläubig, sonst wären sie nicht da, wo sie sind. Auch die haben mit Sicherheit den Abschiedsbrief gelesen, und müssten damit eigentlich zu einem ganz anderen Schluss kommen. Stattdessen wird die eigentliche Ursache des Amoklaufs totgeschwiegen, und mal wieder das Internet als Quell allen Übels angegriffen. Ich bin noch immer der Meinung, dass das Zensurvorhaben nur als Grundlage für weit heftigere Einschnitte in die Informationsfreiheit dienen soll, siehe mein Beitrag weiter oben (würde mich freuen, wenn jemand darauf eingehen möchte).

----------

## slick

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Habt ihr eigentlich den Abschiedsbrief von diesem Bastian B. gelesen?
> 
> ...
> 
> Angeblich wurde seine Seite vom Netz genommen, stimmt das?
> ...

 

1) ich für meinen Teil, ja

2) ja, mir ist aber nicht bekannt durch wen, so schnell wie das ging könnens schlecht die Verwandten gewesen sein (Was die Frage aufwirft wer sowas denn überhaupt warum darf?)

3) afaik nur im Netz, die (Print-) Medien ziehen sich da nur raus was sie brauchen

aber im Netz verschwindet ja nichts wirklich ... *klick*

EDIT: 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81451 wrote:*   ... vor allem Eltern und Lehrern aufgefordert seien, ihre Medienkompetenz im Bereich Computerspiele deutlich zu verbessern: Schlussendlich sind es diejenigen, die in der erzieherischen Praxis stehen, die als erste die Chance haben, ein aufkommendes Problem bei einem Jugendlichen zu erkennen und ihm zu helfen, bevor er sich in eine seelische Sackgasse hineinmanövriert. ... 

 

Stimmt... aber die Gesellschaft ist nunmal sehr beeinflußbar... und wenn nichtmal die Lehrer das vermitteln können, wer dann? Folgendes Zitat zeigt für mich die Spitze des Eisberges:

 *http://keinmensch.de/viewtopic.php?p=632#632 wrote:*   

> wißt ihr was ich am schlimmsten an der ganzen berichterstattung über den amoklauf finde? 
> 
> Das jetzt in jeder schei ß zeitung steht das der immer nur schwarze kleidung trug,wurde ich heute von einem unserer Lehrer als poteznzielle Amokläuferin bloßgestellt 

 

----------

## SinoTech

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *SinoTech wrote:*   Das ist ein echtes Problem, denn wenn man immer wieder sieht wie jemand stirbt, und das sogar noch ziemlich realitisch, stumpft man ab und der Tot wird immer "normaler".
> 
> ...
> 
> Also meiner Meinung nach ist das Fernsehen ein weitaus größeres Problem als der PC. 
> ...

 

Natürlicher sollte man dazu in der Lage sein, aber nichts desto trotz stumpft man aber wenn man fast täglich mit realitätsnahen Szenen überschüttet wird.

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...] Ich habe früher sehr viel Horrorliteratur gelesen, und mir auch den einen oder anderen Film angesehen, und bin dabei immer zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass die Bilder, die die Leinwand hervorbringt, bei weitem nicht die Qualität an Furcht und Schrecken besitzt, wie die Bilder, die beim Lesen im eigenen Kopf entstehen.
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Das sehe ich anders. Es ist ein Unterschied ob man sich nur vortsellt wie so etwas aussehen könnte, oder ob man zusehen muss wie es gemacht wird.

Cheers,

Sino

----------

## mrsteven

 *SinoTech wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Mal ein ganz anderer Ansatzpunkt: Es ist doch besser, wenn die Leute ihre Aggressionen am PC ausleben statt in der realen Welt, oder? 
> 
> Ja, aber da ist wohl die Angst das Leute die im Internet Menschen töten um ihre Aggresionen zu kompensieren, das irgendwann auf die reale Welt projezieren.

 

Na ja, das sind aber Einzelfälle... Diese Leute haben auch ohne Gewaltspiele ihre Probleme. Man sollte viel eher fragen, warum sich Jugendliche so stark von der Außenwelt abschirmen und eine solche unermessliche Wut aufbauen. Ja, die wahren Ursachen suchen und nicht alles auf die Computerspiele schieben. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich möchte die Spiele in diesem speziellen Fall nicht freisprechen, aber die Hauptursachen für diese Tat liegen denke ich woanders: Bei all dem Leistungsdruck, der überall herrscht, sind wir blind geworden für die Probleme unserer Mitmenschen. Ich bin ja sonst wirklich nicht konservativ, aber ich glaube, früher wäre so jemand eher aufgefallen. Es ist doch verrückt: Da sucht sich jemand Anleitungen zum Bombenbau, deckt sich mit Waffen ein und niemand merkt es, alle schauen weg!  :Shocked:  Unsere Gesellschaft beurteilt den Einzelnen fast nur noch nach seiner Leistungsfähigkeit. Wenn jemand "nicht funktioniert" - nicht unser Problem...  :Rolling Eyes: 

In meiner alten Schulklasse gab es auch ein paar leidenschaftliche CS-Spieler (manche auch schon fast süchtig), die aber alle gut in die Klasse integriert waren und auch regelmäßig abends mit ihren Kumpels unterwegs waren. Im echten Leben können diese Menschen keiner Fliege was zu Leide tun.

Ich selber spiele kein CS, ich konnte dem Spiel noch nie viel abgewinnen. Ab und zu mal eine Runde San Andreas, Pro Evolution Soccer oder auch ne Runde Siedler 4. Die meisten Spiele verlieren aber schnell ihren Reiz.

Zu der Sache mit den Filmen: Bei Spielen ist die emotionale Beteiligung größer, da man hier selber aktiv wird. Und ich meine CS ist für ein Computerspiel schon einigermaßen realistisch... Trotzdem gibt es immer noch beachtliche Unterschiede zum wahren Leben. Ich meine jedem halbwegs vernünftigen Menschen ist klar, dass es keine Lösung ist, mit einem Sturmgewehr durch die Schule zu laufen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Eigentlich halte ich von einem generellen Verbot nicht viel. Das wäre purer Aktionismus, der an den wahren Problemen vorbeigeht. Wichtiger ist, dass wir wieder mehr auf die Alarmsignale achten. Hier sind insbesondere auch die Eltern gefragt.

----------

## oscarwild

 *slick wrote:*   

> aber im Netz verschwindet ja nichts wirklich ... 

 

Nun ja... noch nicht...

 *http://keinmensch.de/viewtopic.php?p=632#632 wrote:*   

> wißt ihr was ich am schlimmsten an der ganzen berichterstattung über den amoklauf finde? 
> 
> Das jetzt in jeder schei ß zeitung steht das der immer nur schwarze kleidung trug,wurde ich heute von einem unserer Lehrer als poteznzielle Amokläuferin bloßgestellt 

 

Da kanns einem doch wirklich hochkommen!

----------

## mrsteven

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *http://keinmensch.de/viewtopic.php?p=632#632 wrote:*   wißt ihr was ich am schlimmsten an der ganzen berichterstattung über den amoklauf finde? 
> 
> Das jetzt in jeder schei ß zeitung steht das der immer nur schwarze kleidung trug,wurde ich heute von einem unserer Lehrer als poteznzielle Amokläuferin bloßgestellt  
> 
> Da kanns einem doch wirklich hochkommen!

 

Hmm, mir fällt gerade auf: Bin selber im Moment schwarz gekleidet, verteidige hier im Forum gerade die bösen Spiele... Auf welcher Fahndungsliste stehe ich jetzt?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Hmm, mir fällt gerade auf: Bin selber im Moment schwarz gekleidet, verteidige hier im Forum gerade die bösen Spiele... Auf welcher Fahndungsliste stehe ich jetzt? 

 

Ausserdem hatte der Amkoläufer zwei Augen, eine Nase und zwei Ohren - genau wie Du! Wenn das mal kein Volltreffer ist  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *mrsteven wrote:*   Hmm, mir fällt gerade auf: Bin selber im Moment schwarz gekleidet, verteidige hier im Forum gerade die bösen Spiele... Auf welcher Fahndungsliste stehe ich jetzt?  
> 
> Ausserdem hatte der Amkoläufer zwei Augen, eine Nase und zwei Ohren - genau wie Du! Wenn das mal kein Volltreffer ist 

 

Am besten, wir stellen einfach alle Angehörigen der Gattung "Mensch" unter Generalverdacht. Wenn das noch nicht reicht, können wir das auch noch auf Affen ausweiten, die sind immerhin entfernte Verwandte...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## oscarwild

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Am besten, wir stellen einfach alle Angehörigen der Gattung "Mensch" unter Generalverdacht.

 

Genau dazu sind wir bereits auf dem besten Weg   :Sad: 

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Wenn das noch nicht reicht, können wir das auch noch auf Affen ausweiten, die sind immerhin entfernte Verwandte... 

 

Nun ja, es ist noch gar nicht sooo lange her, dass Tiere vor Gericht für begangene Missetaten zum Tode verurteilt wurden...

----------

## SkaaliaN

Auch wenn mich nun evtl. viele verfluchen werden....:

Ich finde Deutschland macht sich von Tag zu Tag lächerlicher. Niemand kann was für einen Idioten, der alle 2 Jahre mal austickt. Erst recht keine PC-Spiele...!   :Rolling Eyes:  Der CS-Zocker und Co zockt sein Game und gut ist. Der hat mit sowas gar nichts am Hut...Klar...es kommt vor, dass z.B. eine Person der Sache geistig nicht gewachsen ist und dann am Appel dreht. Dafür kann man aber keine Games verbieten. Oder verbietet man Pornos wenn um der nächsten Ecke eine Frau vergewaltigt wird? Verbietet man Aktionfilme in denen Flugzeuge entführt werden? Wir werden mittlerweile von unseren Nachbarländern ausgelacht. 

Sollte man CS in Deutschland verbieten (oder von mir auch jedes andere Aktion-Game, Ego-Shooter), werden es sich die Leute im Ausland bestellen. Da wird auch die Regierung nichts gegen machen können. Das einzige was man verbieten sollte, ist die Sub-Kultur "Aggro Berlin" und der ganze Rest der sich darum aufbaut und immer mehr nach oben schaukelt. Ein Haufen von Leuten, die das Leben wohl nicht ganz verstanden haben und meinen es wäre cool sich was durch die Nase zu pfeifen und Leute zu beleidigen und zu verprügeln.

Sorry..das musste ich echt mal loswerden.

MfG

Scup

PS: Man sollte nicht vergessen das an PC-Gaming das meiste Geld verdient wird...! Wofür sollten sich sonst Leute eine GeForce-Reihe zulegen? Um Professionelle Bearbeitungen etc. zu erledigen, braucht man keine GeForce7950 u.s.w.

----------

## misterjack

Die deutsche Internet-Zensur ist zum Glück noch nicht China-like: http://resistantx.livejournal.com/

Die sollen mal lieber Schulpsychologen einstellen, anstatt auf Computerspiele rumzutrampeln, die nur im entferntesten Sinne etwas mit der Tat zu tun haben. Wenn ich mir diese Einträge durchlese, ist ganz klar, dass sein Verhalten schon bedeutend eher erkannt und den Folgen vorgebeugt hätten können. Ist doch eindeutig, der Machtapparat will davon ablenken, in dem er a) versucht, sämtliche Spuren von dem Täter zu verwischen und b) gegen "Killerspiele" hetzt

hier das berüchtigte video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKqX4rgRXi4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K3RU2UjMYsw&NR

----------

## musv

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n22ADz74LGs

Kann der Tante mal jemand die Berufslizenz wegen absolut überzeugend dargestellter Inkompetenz und Ignoranz entziehen?

Und kann man desweiteren Pro7-Austria wegen vorsätzlicher Falschdarstellung von Sachverhalten eine Klage an den Kopf werfen?

----------

## mkr

Da fällt mir die Nummer 28 der Fachbegriffe der Informatik ein:

 *Quote:*   

>  ... werden wir den Schutz Minderjähriger in den Vordergrund stellen.
> 
> Im Grunde weiß ich genausowenig über die ganze Sache wie meine Wähler, aber verbieten bringt mehr Stimmen.

 

In der Schweiz ist es zum Glück noch nicht so weit. Ich konnte mir als Jugendlicher alle Spiele kaufen und hatte die Wahl zwischen der (abgeschwächten) Version für den Deutschen Markt und der US-Importversion. Hier gibt es nicht mehr Amokläufe als sonstwo und das, obwohl in fast jedem Haushalt ein Sturmgewehr inkl. Munition vorhanden ist.

----------

## May-C

OFFTOPIC:

Danke mkr, hast mich gerade daran erinnert das sturmgewehr zu putzen bevor es völlig verrostet. Ich hasse das scheiss Ding. Übrigens gibt es vielleicht nicht mehr Amokläufe in der Schweiz, dafür viele Selbstmorde, woran das Sturmgewehr vielleicht seine Mitschuld hat. Aber das ist ein andreres Thema.

ONTOPIC:

Ich persönlich finde es lächerlich was da in Deutschland abgeht mit der Zensur und den Verboten. Eigentlich kanns mir ja egal sein, solange ich hier in der Schweiz die Englische Version bekomme. 

Leider ist das nicht immer der Fall. Zum Beispiel Medal Of Honor wollte ich damals für die Playstation2 kaufen. Leider sind alle Hakenkreuze entfernt worden in der Deutschen Version und die Englische fand ich nicht in den Regalen. Kann mir bitte mal ein Deutscher erklären wo euer Problem mit Hakenkreuze liegt. Ich meine in dem Game ziehe ich los und Schiesse Nazis ab! In Filmen ist das Hakenkreuz auch wiederzufinden!

NOCH MEHR ONTOPIC:

KEIN aber wirklich KEIN Spiel veranlasst einen Menschen dazu zu töten. Vielleicht ist es eines der Glieder einer langen Kette von Umständen. Aber dieser Typ hat seine Tat angekündigt. Er war Waffennarr. Er hat versucht wo er nur konnte auf seine Probleme hinzuweisen wurde dabei jedoch völlig ignoriert. Hier hat eindeutig die Gesellschaft, die Eltern, die Schulleitung oder die Schulkamaraden versagt. Der Typ wäre Amokgelaufen ob er jetzt Ego-Shooter (alleine das Wort Killerspiele ist ein Unwort mit Bildniveau) gespielt hätte oder nicht.

----------

## b3cks

Dieser Blog-Post verweist auch auf seine gespiegelte Seite, sowie Screenshots von R-X seinen Forenpostings und Bilder von seinen Tagebüchern: http://www.totallycrap.de/index.php/tcgerman/amok_in_emsdetten/

Man braucht nur mal den Brief lesen und weiß, dass der Amoklauf aber auch rein gar nichts mit "Killerspielen" zu tun hat bzw. durch solche verursacht wurde. Über die Inkompetenz unserer Politiker und Medienpropagandisten kann man sich dermaßen aufregen, dass man vor Wut platzen könnten.

----------

## misterjack

 *May-C wrote:*   

> Kann mir bitte mal ein Deutscher erklären wo euer Problem mit Hakenkreuze liegt.

 

Das frag ich mich auch

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *slick wrote:*   

> 2) ja, mir ist aber nicht bekannt durch wen, so schnell wie das ging könnens schlecht die Verwandten gewesen sein (Was die Frage aufwirft wer sowas denn überhaupt warum darf?)

 

Heute steht ja nur da, dass die Seite gesperrt wurde. Vorgestern als ich da rauf ging war die gesammte Seite mittels httaccess gesperrt und es stand irgendwas von "***Polizei NRW" dort. Keine Ahnung mehr was *** war.

Und der Grund? Nun ich denke das fällt unter "wegen laufender Ermittlungen zur Zeit gesperrt"...

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## oscarwild

 *misterjack wrote:*   

>  *May-C wrote:*   Kann mir bitte mal ein Deutscher erklären wo euer Problem mit Hakenkreuze liegt. 
> 
> Das frag ich mich auch

 

Siehe hierzu auch:

http://www.trikont.de/basics/cgi-tdb/basics.prg?a_no=1552&r_index=3

http://www.trikont.de/basics/cgi-tdb/basics.prg?a_no=953&r_index=3

Man könnte geradezu den Eindruck gewinnen, es ständen vor allem antifaschistische Dinge im Kreuzfeuer deutscher Behörden. Wenn bei uns die Neonazis demonstrieren, bekommen sie auch noch Polizeischutz, der dann die Gegendemonstranten mit Wasserwerfern traktiert... ich bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht sicher, ob das "nur" so nach außen wirkt.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Heute steht ja nur da, dass die Seite gesperrt wurde. Vorgestern als ich da rauf ging war die gesammte Seite mittels httaccess gesperrt und es stand irgendwas von "***Polizei NRW" dort.

 

Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn jeder hinter die Kulissen der gerade aufgeführten Schmierenkomödie sehen könnte...

----------

## misterjack

ohne worte: http://renephoenix.de/?bid=1501

----------

## mrsteven

@misterjack: Na ja, RTL ist eben....RTL....  :Rolling Eyes: 

Und ja, das mit den durchgestrichenen Hakenkreuzen ist so ziemlich das lächerlichste, was sich die deutsche Justiz seit Jahren erlaubt hat. Die Begründung (die Symbole seien missverständlich) ist eigentlich an Absurdität kaum zu überbieten: Was bitte ist an einem durchgestrichenen Hakenkreuz missverständlich? Jedes kleine Kind versteht Verbotsschilder...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## b3cks

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Und ja, das mit den durchgestrichenen Hakenkreuzen ist so ziemlich das lächerlichste, was sich die deutsche Justiz seit Jahren erlaubt hat. Die Begründung (die Symbole seien missverständlich) ist eigentlich an Absurdität kaum zu überbieten: Was bitte ist an einem durchgestrichenen Hakenkreuz missverständlich? Jedes kleine Kind versteht Verbotsschilder... 

 

Vielleicht sollten wir auch eine Klage einreichen, dass Verbotsschilder generell irreführend und missverständlich seien.  :Laughing:  Zur Unterstützung legen wir wir die PISA-Studie vor und behaupten, dass es unseren Schülern, die sich ja eher auf einem geistig niedrigem Niveau und Bildungsstand befinden, nicht zuzumuten sei, solche Schilder richtig zu deuten bzw. diese nicht in der Lage sind dies zu tun.

----------

## bbgermany

viel schlimmer ist die absurdität des verbotes. einfach mal hier lesen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mrsteven

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> viel schlimmer ist die absurdität des verbotes. einfach mal hier lesen 

 

Na ja, hier in Deutschland hat dieses Symbol nun mal aus historischen Gründen eine andere, negative Primärbedeutung. Die Zahl der Leute, die hier das Hakenkreuz nicht hauptsächlich mit dem Dritten Reich verbinden, ist sehr sehr klein...  :Razz: 

Die Diskussion geht aber meiner Meinung nach am wesentlichen Problem vorbei, nämlich der Frage, ob man Meinungen und Meinungsäußerungen - und wenn sie noch so bescheuert sind - überhaupt verbieten kann...

@b3cks: Wir können auch gleich alles verbieten, was irgendwie falsch verstanden werden kann, also quasi wirklich alles, womit wir auch wieder mehr oder weniger beim Thema wären... Als nächstes verbieten wir das Denken (mei, was können bei diesen komplizierten Prozessen für Fehler gemacht werden  :Shocked:  )... Schöne neue Welt... Noch ein bisschen die Leute mit Soma vollpumpen... Schön...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bbgermany

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Na ja, hier in Deutschland hat dieses Symbol nun mal aus historischen Gründen eine andere, negative Primärbedeutung. Die Zahl der Leute, die hier das Hakenkreuz nicht hauptsächlich mit dem Dritten Reich verbinden, ist sehr sehr klein... 
> 
> Die Diskussion geht aber meiner Meinung nach am wesentlichen Problem vorbei, nämlich der Frage, ob man Meinungen und Meinungsäußerungen - und wenn sie noch so bescheuert sind - überhaupt verbieten kann...

 

da hast du leider recht. und da es nicht nur verboten ist, sondern auch keine aufklärung betrieben wird, wird es immer so sein in deutschland.  :Sad: 

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> *Entweder* fördere ich die Menschen in ihrem lebenslangen Werde- und Denkprozeß *oder* ich sorge mit Zensurmaßnahmen im weitesten Sinne dafür das sie nur die 'guten' Sachen erfahren - beides gleichzeitig geht nicht.

 

Moment. Um eine gewisse Basis von etwas zu haben, muß man sich auf gewisse Dinge konzentrieren können. Das Bild, das beejay zeichnet, ist zutiefst bildungsbürgerlich, mithin auf einer Wellenlänge von so stockkonservativen Mitmenschen wie z.B. Herrn Stoiber, aber deswegen nicht grundsätzlich falsch. Das setzen persönlicher und gesellschaftlicher Grenzen, deren Erreichen oder Übertritt hat durchaus Relevanz.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Zensur kann per Definition schon nur einschränkend aber niemals fördernd wirken.

 

Jein. Lies mal das dt. Grundgesetz, wieviel da verboten ist. Beispielsweise ist es verboten, jemandes Menschenwürde zu verletzen. Ich glaube kaum, daß du diese "Einschränkung" - obwohl sie tagtäglich in irgendeiner Form verletzt wird - missen wollen würdest. Was die Gebote einer gesellschaftlichen Grundordnung sind und damit akzeptiert ist, wird kontinuierlich neu ausgehandelt.

Um nochmals auf den Begriff "Förderung" zurückzukommen. Ich denke, daß weder die heutige Medienlandschaft, noch Computerspiele als "fördernd" anzusehen sind; Wobei die Abschaltung der Privatsender vermutlich der segenbringendere Schritt wäre, als - über die derzeitigen FSK-Einstufungen hinausgehende - Verbote von Computerspielen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

>  *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   Zensur kann per Definition schon nur einschränkend aber niemals fördernd wirken. 
> 
> Jein. Lies mal das dt. Grundgesetz, wieviel da verboten ist. Beispielsweise ist es verboten, jemandes Menschenwürde zu verletzen. Ich glaube kaum, daß du diese "Einschränkung" - obwohl sie tagtäglich in irgendeiner Form verletzt wird - missen wollen würdest.

 

Mit Verlaub dein Vergleich hinkt.

Außerdem ging es primär um das 'vorab-verbieten' dessen was ich mir an Informationen im weitesten Sinne aneignen darf und nicht um das was ich in der physischen Welt tue sprich ob ich jemandem ein Messer in den Rücken steche oder Huren als ein Stück Fleisch betrachte oder oder  ... ein Computerspiel hat noch niemanden getötet - Menschen töten Menschen

(soviel zu hinkenden Vergleichen und ja ich ziehe den Hut vor Huren die ihren Job gerne und freiwillig tun)

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Was die Gebote einer gesellschaftlichen Grundordnung sind und damit akzeptiert ist, wird kontinuierlich neu ausgehandelt.

 

Richtig aber eine Überregulierung kann auch nicht der Königsweg sein.

Je mehr ich jemanden quasi in die Ecke dränge und durch Regeln nahezu dazu zwinge irgendwann irgendwas 'falsch' zu machen desto eher wird er/sie versuchen aus diesem Käfig auszubrechen. Überregulierung ist letzten Endes nichts anderes als ein Zeichen von Bequemlichkeit - weil vernünftige Aufklärung nämlich viel aufwändiger ist ...

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Um nochmals auf den Begriff "Förderung" zurückzukommen. Ich denke, daß weder die heutige Medienlandschaft, noch Computerspiele als "fördernd" anzusehen sind; Wobei die Abschaltung der Privatsender vermutlich der segenbringendere Schritt wäre, als - über die derzeitigen FSK-Einstufungen hinausgehende - Verbote von Computerspielen.

 

Kommt immer darauf an wie man damit umgeht; Stichwort Medienkompetenz. Man kann es lernen, aber das setzt unter anderem den Einsatz von brain v1.5+ voraus und den möglichst vollständigen Zugang zu nicht sinnfrei vorzensierten Informationen.

Und das gilt für alle, nicht nur für unsere Kinder sondern vor allem auch für uns selbst, für jeden einzelnen. Wenn wir nicht mit der Welt in der wir leben umgehen können dürfen wir das auch nicht von anderen fordern.

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Mit Verlaub dein Vergleich hinkt.

 

Mag sein. Dennoch halte ich es für besser, Jugend setzt sich - um Selbstbestätigung zu finden - über enge(-re) Grenzen hinweg, als Beliebigkeit zu erfahren und letztendlich auszuticken. Jugendschutz-Verbote gelten ja auch mehr als Richtschur für die Verantwortlichen (Eltern, Lehrer, etc.) was die Gesellschaft akzetiert, als daß sie stringent durchgesetzt werden können.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Überregulierung ist letzten Endes nichts anderes als ein Zeichen von Bequemlichkeit - weil vernünftige Aufklärung nämlich viel aufwändiger ist ...

 

Überregulierung ist schon eine Wertung/Meinung. Was den Aufwand betrifft gebe ich dir recht, aber in dem zugrunde liegenden Fall ging es wohl kaum um Aufklärung, sondern eher um Vernachlässigung und soziale Kälte.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Jugendschutz-Verbote gelten ja auch mehr als Richtschur für die Verantwortlichen (Eltern, Lehrer, etc.) was die Gesellschaft akzetiert, als daß sie stringent durchgesetzt werden können.

 

Das ist es doch worauf ich hinaus will. Wozu X/Y/Z verbieten und damit quasi dieses 'bestrafbar' machen wenn eigentlich alle Beteiligten aufgrund des gesunden Menschenverstandes und/oder allgemein akzeptierter gesellschaftlicher Regeln (die oft 'einfach so' da sind aber nirgends schriftlich fixiert wurden/werden) diese Dinge sowieso nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt benutzen sollten (unter Aufsicht von Erwachsenen etc.).

Sehr kätzerisch und bewußt überzeichnet gesprochen dienen solche -auch deiner Meinung nach offensichtlich nicht wirklich nötige- Regeln nur der Anwaltsbranche aber sicher nicht dem Verbraucher, d.h. in diesem Fall den Minderjährigen.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Was den Aufwand betrifft gebe ich dir recht, aber in dem zugrunde liegenden Fall ging es wohl kaum um Aufklärung, sondern eher um Vernachlässigung und soziale Kälte.

 

Und weitere Einschränkungen auf Gesetzesbasis ändern daran etwas?

----------

## musv

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sehr kätzerisch und bewußt überzeichnet gesprochen dienen solche -auch deiner Meinung nach offensichtlich nicht wirklich nötige- Regeln nur der Anwaltsbranche aber sicher nicht dem Verbraucher, d.h. in diesem Fall den Minderjährigen.

 

Doch dienen sie schon. Nichts hat mehr Werbeeffekt als das, was verboten ist. Nichts ist begehrter als das, was gerade auf dem Index gelandet ist. Nichts ist begehrenswerter als das Verbotene. Die Jugendlichen können sich wunderbar daran orientieren.

----------

## aZZe

Ich kann mich über diesen Staat einfach nur noch totlachen! In Deutschland gibt es für jeden Scheiß ein Gesetz was dies und jenes regelt oder verbietet. 

Ein Verbot ändert rein gar nichts am sozialem Umfeld einer Person!!11!!! 

Wenn jemand nunmal ein Außenseiter ist und kein Bock auf sein Umfeld hat dann ändert ein Spieleverbot das ganz bestimmt nicht. Für mich persönlich kann ich nur sagen ich spiele nicht wirklich viel aus Zeitmangel. Aber wenn.....dann liebe ich enemy-territory, Quake3Arena und co. Und???? Ist das jetzt schlimm? Macht mich das jetzt zum Amokläufer, der mit nem Gummimantel und ner Bazuka in die Schule oder ins Centro Oberhausen (da ist nämlich mehr los  :Laughing:  ) rennt? Ganz bestimmt nicht! Es ist allein das soziale Umfeld was einen prägt wie Eltern, Freunde etc. Ein wenig Interesse am sozialen Kontakt sollte jeder von sich aus selber mitbringen, ansonsten könnte es dann wirklich sein, dass man zum Einzelgänger wird. Es bleibt natürlich immer noch die Frage, ob eine Gewalttat meine Probleme dann löst.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Carlo

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Wozu X/Y/Z verbieten und damit quasi dieses 'bestrafbar' machen wenn eigentlich alle Beteiligten aufgrund des gesunden Menschenverstandes und/oder allgemein akzeptierter gesellschaftlicher Regeln (die oft 'einfach so' da sind aber nirgends schriftlich fixiert wurden/werden) diese Dinge sowieso nicht oder nur sehr eingeschränkt benutzen sollten (unter Aufsicht von Erwachsenen etc.).

 

Sorry - ich komme mit Jugendschutzgesetzten (d.h. Verboten) und du fragst wozu etwas verbieten!?! 

Es ist immer gut, gültige, niedergelegte Grenzen zu haben. Für die einen, um sich darauf berufen zu können, für die anderen, um sie zu übertreten. Und Grenzen werden immer übertreten, egal wie weit du sie faßt. Das Spiel ist doch so alt wie die Welt. Was den "gesunden Menscheverstand" angeht, werde ich immer vorsichtiger, je älter ich werde.  :Wink: 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Sehr kätzerisch

 

Oh bitte - das arme Wort hat nichts mit Katzen zu tun...   :Smile: 

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Carlo wrote:*   Was den Aufwand betrifft gebe ich dir recht, aber in dem zugrunde liegenden Fall ging es wohl kaum um Aufklärung, sondern eher um Vernachlässigung und soziale Kälte. 
> 
> Und weitere Einschränkungen auf Gesetzesbasis ändern daran etwas?

 

Der Aufmerksamkeitslevel von Erziehungsberechtigten, Pädagogen etc. dürfte ein anderer sein, die Hemmschwelle, sowohl was Gewaltbereitschaft angeht als auch solche Spiele zu organisieren - nun ja, siehe meinen Kommentar bezüglich der Privatsender. Polizeiliche Maßnahmen wären in Einzelfällen auch denkbar.

Was das illegale Kopieren angeht: DRM via TPM und insbesondere die Bindung an weitere - nicht kopierbare - Dienstleistungen (Spieleserver etc.) werden die Schulhofkopiererei immer weiter zurückdrängen, die neueren Konsolen ebenso. Und ein Anbieter der sein Geschät machen möchte, kann nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen. Wer meint, ein solches Gesetz hätte kaum Auswirkungen auf die Verfügbarkeit von proprietär produzierten Spielen, irrt - zumindest was die Zukunft betrifft.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Sorry - ich komme mit Jugendschutzgesetzten (d.h. Verboten) und du fragst wozu etwas verbieten!?!

 

Nun, wenn Du jetzt schon ausgerechnet das JuSchG aus dem Hut ziehst:

Wir brauchen uns glaube ich nicht darüber streiten, dass dieses Gesetz nicht abgeschafft werden soll.

Allerdings muss man auch mal nach der Wirkung und der Bedeutung in der Praxis sehen:

Zu meiner Jugendzeit hatten wir ein Stammbistro. Die Wirtin hatte peinlichst genau kontrolliert, wem Alkohol ausgeschenkt werden darf, und auch Leute streng abhängig vom Alter pünktlich vor die Tür gesetzt. Das Lokal war - obwohl es dort die besten Baguettes im Ort gab - selten mehr als halb voll, was gar nicht gut für den Umsatz war. Nach einem Pächterwechsel änderte sich das schlagartig - ab 21 Uhr gabs keine freien Plätze mehr, nachts um eins saßen noch die angetrunkenen Vierzehnjährigen herum, und der Laden hat gebrummt. Kontrollen gab es schlicht weg nicht. Wenn ich heute zu wenigen Gelegenheiten genötigt werde, so eine Räucherbude zu betreten, muss ich feststellen, dass diese Situation eher die Regel als die Ausnahme darstellt.

Das Alkoholproblem unter Jugendlichen - meines Erachtens eines der wichtigsten Anliegen des JuSchG - ist heute schlimmer denn je, die Alkoholindustrie erfindet auch regelmäßig neue, süße Mischgetränke, die gerade Jugendliche, die den Geschmack von Bier etc. nicht mögen, locken sollen.

Zigarettenautomaten erhalten die Aufschrift "Rauchen - bitte nur Erwachsene!" - was meines Erachtens einen Jugendlichen keinesfalls davon abhält, allenfalls noch dazu animiert, denn man fühlt sich bekanntermaßen schon sehr früh sehr erwachsen.

Tatsächlich wäre jedoch ein (auch in der Praxis) konsequentes Alkohol- und Nikotinverbot für Jugendliche äußerst sinnvoll, die gesundheitlichen Folgen des Mißbrauchs beider Substanzen sind objektiv belegbar. Ganz im Gegensatz zu $Killerspielen, die angeblich (und ohne jeglichen Beleg) aus braven Buben böse Buben machen sollen.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Es ist immer gut, gültige, niedergelegte Grenzen zu haben. Für die einen, um sich darauf berufen zu können, für die anderen, um sie zu übertreten.

 

Das ist so formuliert in meinen Augen völliger Unsinn. Niedergelegte Gesetze sollten die notwendigsten, objektiv sinnvollen Grundlagen regeln, und dürfen nicht einfach willkürlich formuliert werden, um von einem gesellschaftlichen Problem abzulenken, oder gar als Grundlage, und bei Bedarf willkürlich möglichst viele Bürger belangen zu können, was geradezu nach Missbrauch schreit. Solche Gesetzte können niemals gut sein!

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Der Aufmerksamkeitslevel von Erziehungsberechtigten, Pädagogen etc. dürfte ein anderer sein...

 

Oh ja, ich hatte einen (äußerst intelligenten!) Schulkameraden, dem wurde z.B. verboten, Otto-Filme anzusehen, denn die waren zu "versaut" in den Augen seiner Eltern. Mit 18 hat er dann sein Piano (das er auf drängen seiner Eltern spielen musste) eingemottet, sich stattdessen eine E-Gitarre zugelegt, Haare und Bart bis zum Boden wachsen lassen, und nach dem Abitur anstelle eines Studiums eine Zimmrerlehre gemacht (soll jetzt nicht abwertend sein, aber er hat damit schlichtweg sein Potential verschenkt!), um später in einer Berghütte zu hausen.

Eine echte pädagogische Glanzleistung! Bestimmt hätte der andernfalls im Fach Amok-Terrorismus promoviert.

 *Carlo wrote:*   

> Was das illegale Kopieren angeht: DRM via TPM und insbesondere die Bindung an weitere - nicht kopierbare - Dienstleistungen (Spieleserver etc.) werden die Schulhofkopiererei immer weiter zurückdrängen, die neueren Konsolen ebenso. Und ein Anbieter der sein Geschät machen möchte, kann nicht gegen Gesetze verstoßen.

 

Na dann muss ich Dich mal auf den Boden der Realität zurück holen. Du glaubst doch nicht wirklich, dass die Spielehersteller und die Hersteller der dazu benötigten Hardware sang- und klanglos auf den deutschen Markt verzichten werden? Dann gibts die $Killerspiele eben in einer deutschen Version, in der man Roboter, Schlümpfe, Schleimquallen etc. mit Wattebäuschchen bewirft, und der Patch für die menschlichen Gegener zusammen mit den abgetrennten Körperteilen gibts dann von einem US-Server zum Download. Selbstverständlich mit dem Hinweis, dass der Downloader dazu aufgefordert ist, die Konformität mit dem im jeweiligen Land geltenden Recht zu überprüfen (was selbstverständlich jeder machen wird...).

Das ist bereits heute gängige Praxis - in der deutschen Version bluten die Monster grün, der Patch macht das ganze wieder rot. Die Auswüchse solchen Unsinns kommen zum Tragen, wenn man z.B. in der deutschen Ausgaben von RTCW auf Sektenmitglieder schießen muss. Was das wohl für eine Außenwirkung haben mag, wenn man in Deutschland in Computerspielen nicht auf Nazis schießen darf?!

Illegale Kopien (auch da sollte man mal genau nachsehen, was überhaupt darunter fällt!) kann DRM natürlich eindämmen, was gleichzeitig aber die Gewinne der Hersteller durch den Vertrieb lustiggemogelter $Killerspiele maximieren wird. Genau das wollte unser berliner Politkabarett aber gerade vermeiden (ebenso natürlich der bayrische Schtonk!verein)!

Wie kann der Staatsapparat in der Folge also reagieren?

1. Kriminalisierung der Anwender (auch das wird bereits gefordert!), um damit erreichen zu wollen, dass einen ppm-Anteil selbiger Anwender nicht zu Amokläufern wird, unter der unbelegten - und meines Erachtens völlig verfehlten - Annahme, die $Killerspiele seinen ursächlich dafür verantwortlich.

2. Zensur des Internets, um den Download solcher Patches zu verhindern. Sind die Patches nicht mehr direkt zugreifbar, werden findige Anwender diese anderweitig beziehen und verbreiten - was nach noch mehr Zensur und Überwachung schreit, bis sich schließlich jeder verdächtig macht, der das Internet benutzt, und permanent damit rechnen muss, mit Ermittlungsverfahren überzogen zu werden (dafür reicht bereits schon heute ein bloßer Verdacht, es könnte potentiell etwas garstig kriminelles geplant sein !)

Ist es das, was wir anstreben? Wird dadurch das Leben besser und sicherer?

Btw.: von welcher Katzenart stammt eigentlich ein "Geschät" ab?   :Wink: 

----------

## nationdemon

Hmmm, ich hab jetzt seit knapp 15 Jahren mit Spielen der besagten Kategorie zu tun, von R*TT, Quak* über HLCS, C*D bis hin zu meinem seit etwa 2 - 2 1/2 Jahren neuen Lieblingsgenre RTS (BFME o.ä.). Meine Lebenspartnerin spielt auch gern mal, z.b. Rise of N*ti*ns, Die Sums. In jedem dieser Spiele gibt es mehr oder weniger Gewalt. Selbst in Sums kann man mit etwas Geschick und Fantasie einen "Mord" begehen und das aus reiner Habsucht. Ich bin dann mal all die mir bekannten Spiele durchgegangen. Sie gehören nahezu alle verboten. Ich habs dann übertrieben, mir Brettspiele vorgenommen. Schach, gibts nicht mehr, denn die Figuren werden ja geschlagen, Mühle weg, Mensch - Ärgere - Dich - Nicht weg usw. Man kann dies ad absurdum führen und selbst im harmlosesten Kinderspiel Gewalt finden. Also ging ich in der "Prüfung" mal weiter. Trickfilme, Comics, Nachrichten... Tod, Terror und Mord an jeder Ecke, jeder Kante. Sorry, trotzdem laufen nicht 6 Milliarden Menschen plötzlich Amok. Also von dieser Seite betrachtet ist die Idee eines Verbots allein schon einmal Hirn verbrannt. (Könnte allerdings Arbeitsplätze schaffen, die Überwachung wäre doch sehr personalintensiv  :Wink:  )

Der große Beleg der Psychologen:

Da wurde im Laufe der vergangenen Woche getönt, dass, bei einem Test, in dessen Verlauf Spielern und Nichtspielern von sogenannten "Gewalt verherrlichenden" Spielen, Bilder, die Alltagssituationen, Landschaften und Ausschnitte aus Spielen, beinhalteten, gezeigt wurden, die Spieler extrem auf die Bilder der Spielsituation reagiert hätten. Interessant ist dabei, dass nicht erwähnt wurde, wann die anderen Probanten reagierten, denn, das betreffende "Hirnzentrum" ist nicht, wie es jetzt zurechtgedreht wurde, für Aggression zuständig, sondern sehr allgemein für Emotion. Das Aggression eine Emotion ist streite ich nicht ab, aber auch Freude, Glück, Genuß. Sorry, wenn ich ein Bild einer RTS - Schlacht sehe, dann muss ich an meine letzte Spielsession denken (ich gönne mir ab und zu mal 1 - 2 Stunden zur Entspannung) und, hey, ich fühl mich dabei wohl, angenehm gespannt und zufrieden, wenn ich gewonnen, manchmal auch sauer, wenn ich mich mal wieder zu dusselig angestellt hab. Ich wette, dass Michael Schuhmacher (<< sorry, der Erste der mir einfällt, weil sein Job ja ähnlich Action geladen sein dürfte) bei einem Bild der Rennstrecke von Silverstone eine ebensolche Hirnaktivität zeigen dürfte, oder eine Mutter, der man Bilder ihres Kindes in Gefahren- oder auch erfreulicheren Situationen zeigt. Es wurde überhaupt nicht nachgefragt, ob die Leute sich aggressiv, angespannt, freudig erregt oder sonstwie fühlten, sondern, es wurde einfach Aggression daraus gemacht. Ich vermute, dass ziemlich viele der in diesem Thread Schreibenden schonmal irgendeinen Shooter unter den Fingern hatten, vielleicht sogar bei größeren oder kleineren Lans. Habt ihr euren Spielnachbarn auch mal Drecksack genannt, weil er euch erwischt hat? Ist doch normal, umso größer war die Freude, wenn mans ihm heimzahlen konnte und am Ende waren eh alle zufrieden, weils ein lustiger Abend war. Oder lieg ich da falsch?

Die Studie beweist ergo genausowenig, dass Killerspiele der Grund sind. 

Der Emsdetter Abschiedsbrief:

Ich hab ihn gelesen, einfach, weil mich die Sache ein wenig angeht, so als Sohn einer Lehrerin. Ich wollte wissen, was Jemand als Begründung für eine solche Tat ansieht. Ganz ehrlich? Ich kann vieles, was er schrieb, wie viele, die sich hier bereits äusserten, nachvollziehen, seinen Entscheidung jedoch nicht. Allerdings, ich weiß nicht, ob ich den Brief ganz genau gelesen hab, dort stand nicht, in B*ttlefield müssen die Schwachen sterben, deshalb werde ich töten. Er sagte zwar Etwas von Schwachen und man solle das so machen, aber er nahm definitiv keinen Bezug auf ein Computerspiel. Das er welche gespielt hat, nun, ich denke, jeder zweite junge Mann zwischen 14 und 3o (und auch darüber) hat schon einmal in seinem Leben irgendwas in der Richtung getan (und sei es nur Minesweeper, ja, auch da ist übrigens eine Gewaltverherrlichung zu finden, wenn auch kein Blut spritzt, was ich persönlich übrigens nicht so schlimm finde). Was ich aber aus dem Brief herauslesen konnte, war eine ungeheure Menge Wut, Frust und Vereinsamung, die möglicherweise, wie bereits erwähnt, auf Versäumnisse im Elternhaus, gegenseitige Schuldzuweisung, aber auch durch ungeklärte Kompetenzen im Bezug auf Einflussnahmegenehmigungen zurückzuführen sein kann. Ich habs in meinem Blog als gemeinschaftliches, gesellschaftliches Versagen bezeichnet. Wenn ich mir überlege, welchem Druck ein junger Mensch heute ausgesetzt ist, nicht nur durch Schule etc., welche Dinge ihm von Film, Fernsehen, durch Werbung suggeriert werden (z.B.: Nur der Beste kommt weiter...), und mir dann vorstelle, wie wenig Zeit andere mit tatsächlichem "Zuhören" verbringen, dann ist dies kein sonderliches Phänomen mehr, sondern erschreckenderweise Alltag. Das nicht jeder Amok läuft mag an weiteren Faktoren hängen bzw. könnte eine solche Tat durch näher zu bestimmende Einflüsse ausgelöst werden. Es gab da irgendwann mal einen Film, der solch ein "Durchdrehen" eines sonst recht normalen, ich glaub Büroangestellten, zeigte (Titel ist mir entfallen, Darsteller war, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere Michael oder Kirk Douglas). Das Phänomen der Isolation ist nicht neu, genausowenig die Inhaltsleere der Unterhaltungen vieler Jugendlicher (ich durfte heute in der Straßenbahn einer Debatte über die, wie war das, "übelst ultra krassen Szenen" in Jackass beiwohnen). 

Irgendwann hatten Psychologen, die ich sonst nicht so mag, ich räume ihnen bei dieser These aber mal ein, dass sie richtig liegen könnten, die Behauptung aufgestellt, dass Selbstmörder mit ihrer Tat ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit am Ende ihres Lebens erregen wollen und etwa 5o% der Befragten, welche eine solchen Versuch überlebten, angaben sich damit rächen zu wollen. Vielleicht ist das Amokphänomen ähnlich gelagert. Allerdings, eine reine Spekulation. Sei's drum, was auch immer Computerspiele im Leben des Emsdetters für eine Rolle gespielt haben mochten, es gibt genügend nachlesbare andere "Gründe" und Einflüsse, die ihn im Endeffekt seine Entscheidung treffen ließen. 

Die B/W Ankündigung:

Ich hab geraume Zeit in einem Chat als Mod fungiert. Dort hab ich etliches in dieser Richtung gelesen. Ich hab für mich festgestellt, dass Jugendliche recht schnell mit solchen "Drohungen" umsich werfen. Bei jeder zweiten Schulhofschlägerei sagt irgendwann einer der Beteiligten "Ich mach dich kalt", oder "Ich mach dich alle" oder irgendetwas in dieser Richtung. So mancher hat auch schon einmal Sammelrache geschworen. Ich glaube nicht, dass alle, die dies taten, nur darauf verzichtet haben, weil sie keine Killerspiele zum Üben zur Verfügung hatten, sondern eher, weil sie sich abregen konnten, weil ihr psychisches Kostüm sich dann doch als stärker und die Frustration als schwächer erwies. Natürlich ist es bedauerlich, dass sich nun ein weiterer junger Mann das Leben genommen hat. Mag sein, dass er sich in die Enge getrieben fühlte, oder auch nur, dass er seinem Leben ohnehin eine Ende setzen wollte. Vielleicht ist eine solche Aussage manchmal nur ein Hilfeschrei. Selbst in jenem Chat habe ich erlebt, dass Menschen von Selbstmord sprachen. Die Wenigsten hätten ihn begangen, aber die Meisten freuten sich über die Aufmerksamkeit. Ärgerlich daran ist nur, dass man irgendwann abstumpft und die echten Zeichen nicht mehr bemerkt. 

Pan Amp und die Suche nach der Bombenbauanleitung:

Im Zuge des Amoklaufs und der "Terrorabwehr" soll ja die Polizei nun neue Programme zur Durchforstung des Internets anschaffen. Pan Amp Geschäftsführer Weingarten behauptet sogar, dass es eine Bedrohung gibt, weil beinahe 2oo.ooo deutschsprachige Anleitungen zum Bau von Bomben bei einer DeepSearch erkannt wurden. Ich denke, die meisten von euch haben normales Rohrfrei im Haus, oder irgendeinen anderen starken Reiniger. Manche besitzen vielleicht einen Garten (oder die Eltern), vielleicht auch ein kleines Landgut (solls ja geben) oder wissen, wo sich ein solches befindet. Man lese einfach mal die Hinweise auf Düngemitteln und den Reinigern. Das, was man damit nicht machen soll, ist manchmal schon eine Anleitung zum Bau einer Rohrbombe. Dann wären da noch Schulbücher, zum Beispiel für Chemie, die genau die Substanzen beschreiben, die man braucht um es mal richtig krachen zu lassen. Da wird die Gewinnung von Nitroglycerin beschrieben, oder auch TriNitroToluol, aber auch das Mischungsverhältnis für normales Schwarzpulver ist dort angegeben sowie Ersatzstoffe um eine ähnliche, leicht abgeschwächte Wirkung zu erreichen. Ich glaube also nicht (wie auch Vorredner), dass man erst im Internet schauen muss, um das Wissen zum Bombenbau zu bekommen, jedenfalls nicht, wenn man Chemieunterricht hat oder Verpackungshinweise lesen kann. 

Fazit: Ich schließe mich der Masse der Vorposter an und behaupte, dass ein Verbot von Killerspielen, sowie eine Zensur des Netzes nichts an den wahren Gründen für solche oder ähnliche Taten ändert. Ich weiß, der Vergleich hinkt ein wenig, aber, wann werden Pornofilme verboten? Die meisten, in den letzten Jahren überführten Sexualstraftäter besaßen Pornos und waren auch in einem Alter, in welchem sie diese ganz regulär besitzen durften. Es tut mir leid, aber ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich nicht mehr selber auf mich achten können soll, ich sehe nicht ein, dass ich mich vom Staat wie ein Kleinkind behandeln lassen muss, dem man erklärt, dass es nicht auf die Herdplatte fassen oder Messer und Gabel beim Tragen vom Körper weghalten soll. Ich bin ein mündiger Bürger und habe ein Recht auf freie Informationsquellenwahl, auf Selbstbestimmung der Inhalte meiner Unterhaltungen, auf Privatsphäre. Es mag sein, dass es den Politikern nicht passt, aber der Mist, der da passiert, liegt in ihrer Verantwortung und sie sollten sich um die wahren Ursachen kümmern. Sei es Terror (<< für mich bei vielen Neuregelung ein vorgeschobenes Argument), sei es die Klärung von Zuständigkeiten bei auffälligem Verhalten, sei es eine Verschärfung der Kontrolle der Waffeneinfuhr und der Überprüfung der Sicherheitsbestimmungen bei Waffenbesitzern. Die Medien jedoch sollten sich wieder auf ihren Auftrag besinnen, umfassende und vorallem inhaltlich richtige Berichterstattung, anstatt sich reißerisch auf jedes Thema zu stürzen und der Verbreitung von Halb- bzw. passenden subjektiven Wahrheiten Vorschub zu leisten. Und beide Fraktionen sollten endlich aufhören Angst zu schüren, wo es besser wäre aufzuklären, Gelder sinnvoll zu investieren anstatt unsinnige Verbote zu erlassen. Und ganz am Rande, meine Erfahrung sagt mir, dass man jeden Filter, jede Kontrolle früher oder später aushebeln kann. Einige interessante und sehr wahrscheinlich erscheinende Vorschläge habt ihr hier ja schon gepostet. 

Ansonsten, naja, wenn ich mit meinem gesamten Post Unrecht habe, bei geschätzten 6 Millionen Computerspielern in Deutschland... Au weia  :Wink: 

Achso, ja, bevor ichs vergesse: 3o und mein erstes Spiel war "F-29 Retailat*r" für At*ri 1040 STe 1991  :Wink: 

----------

## musv

 *nationdemon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gab da irgendwann mal einen Film, der solch ein "Durchdrehen" eines sonst recht normalen, ich glaub Büroangestellten, zeigte (Titel ist mir entfallen, Darsteller war, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere Michael oder Kirk Douglas). 

 

Das war "Falling Down" mit Michael Douglas. Sein Papa war 1993 schon etwas zu alt für sowas.

Und die Argumente für die Verbote von Killerspielen liegen auch woanders:

Argument der Psychologen:

Es geht nicht nur um Gewaltdarstellung sondern um das aktive Ausführen der Gewalttaten am Bildschirm.

Beckstein und Stoiber sowie der gesamte Politik:

Es geht auch nicht um das Verbot der Killerspiele. Der Grund ist einfach das Versagen der Gesellschaft, der Eltern und des Umfeldes. Aber das kann man nicht ändern, denn dadurch müßten diese Politiker das anzweifeln, wofür sie jahrzehntelang gekämpft haben. Also nimmt man einfach die "Killerspiele" her, denn:

die Normalbürger haben keine Ahnung von CS & Co. Demzufolge braucht man die Abhängigkeit CS -> Amoklauf nur lange genug durch ein paar Hobbypsychologen zu belegen. Und schon glaubt es die große breite Masse.

es betrifft die Politiker, die das fordern, nicht selbst. Die haben also keine Einschnitte zu erwarten.

allein die Wortschöpfung "Killerspiel" schreit doch schon danach verboten zu werden.

man kann damit wieder ein paar mehr Menschen kriminalisieren. D.h. deren bisherige erlaubte Handlungen werden dadurch plötzlich illegal. Das hat ungemeine Vorteile für die bessere Kontrolle der Gesellschaft. (siehe auch 1984)

irgendwie muß man ja gegenüber den Amis in Punkto Freiheitseinschränkung versuchen nachzuziehen. Der "Kampf gegen den Terror" wirkt in Deutschland nicht wirklich und ist sowieso schon ausgeleiert. Also braucht man andere Methoden, um die Freiheit schrittweise abzubauen.

ist es die beste Möglichkeit, daß sich Politiker, die sonst alles vergeigt haben, als inkompetent und lachhaft gelten, sich wieder zu profilieren und ins Rampenlicht zu stellen. Seien wir doch mal ehrlich, gerade die CSU befindet sich zur Zeit auf einem absoluten Stimmungstief. Der Stoiber hat in den letzten Jahren so ziemlich jedes Fettnäpfchen mitgenommen, was er so auftreiben konnte. Und bei Beckstein muß man sich nur mal ein paar Reden anhören, dann weiß man sofort, wie klug die "klugen Bevölkerungsteile" wirklich sind. 

auch wenn in Zukunft mal wieder ein Amoklauf stattfinden sollte, kann man wunderbar behaupten, daß man ja etwas gemacht hat und so überhaupt nicht verstehen kann, wieso da wieder so etwas passieren kann. Und mit ein bißchen "Nachforschung" waren dann auch die zukünftigen Amokläufer (natürlich illegal) im brutalen Cyberspace unterwegs.

Es geht also nicht wirklich um Amoklauf und Killerspiele. Vielmehr ist die Beruhigung der Bevölkerung und die Rechtfertigung für die Notwendigkeit der zunehmenden Staatskontrolle der Sinn und Zweck des Ganzen.

----------

## nationdemon

Dazu kam mir grad ein interessanter Gedanke, also zu dem, was Musv schrieb:

Wenn diese Regelung kommt, dann ist es in Deutschland einfacher legal an eine Waffe zu kommen, 

als einen vernünftigen Shooter zu zocken. Für ersteres muss ich mich lediglich in einem entsprechenden Club anmelden, aber 

Einfuhrbestimmungen zu umgehen... Allerdings, man könnte ja auch zurück zur Klötzchengrafik gehen. Was mich wundert ist, 

dass noch kein Politiker die Maßnahme damit begründet hat, die Jugendlichen von den Rechnern weg vor die Lehrbücher zu

bekommen und somit Deutschlands (zugegebenermaßen durch falschen Bildungspolitik und Pseudoaktionismus, sowie fünfte Rechtschreibreform verursachtes) Bildungsdefizit zu beseitigen. Davon hätten die jungen Eltern (die evtl. schonmal CS 

gezockt haben) vermutlich wirklich weniger Ahnung   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *musv wrote:*   

> Es geht also nicht wirklich um Amoklauf und Killerspiele. Vielmehr ist die Beruhigung der Bevölkerung und die Rechtfertigung für die Notwendigkeit der zunehmenden Staatskontrolle der Sinn und Zweck des Ganzen.

 

Das läßt sich auch noch ganz anders formulieren... etwas Öl ins Feuer gießen ist schließlich für Freitagsdiskussionen erlaubt und beinahe schon Kulturgut  :Rolling Eyes: 

Manchmal habe ich inzwischen so den Eindruck das Politiker nur tun was sie tun damit das Volk sieht das sie etwas tun.

Es scheint inzwischen nahezu egal zu sein was das im Einzelnen ist, alleine die Action an sich ist wichtig; dadurch kommt man in die Zeitung, darf zu Talkshows, wird von Industriegrößen eingeladen (weil man ist ja 'wichtig') etc. Nicht umsonst sprechen ja selbst die Medien von der politischen Bühne - es mangelt ihnen also durchaus nicht am nötigen Verständnis der Lage und einer gewissen (Selbst)ironie.

PolitikerInnen die nicht so arbeiten nennt man Hinterbänkler, das sind die die bei jeder Wahl zittern müssen ob es den reicht mit den Stimmen, niemand wichtiges nimmt sie wahr, sie dürfen selten ins TV (außer zu Sparten/Regionalsendern manchmal vielleicht) etc.

Die große Show erfordert nunmal leider immer mehr Aufwand da $Hans/Lieschen_Durchschnitt inzwischen viel zu übersättigt von Dingen sind die in der Welt passieren, als Freizeitangebot wahrgenommen werden können oder oder oder. Um dort noch meßbar in der Hirnrinde präsent zu sein (man will ja gewählt werden) erfordert es immer mehr Anstrengungen, vorzugsweise durch 'ich hab da ein neues Gesetz in Planung' und wenn einem mal nichts mehr einfällt dann eben durch (nicht) gefärbte Haare, die 17te Hochzeit o.ä.

Der Politiker an sich kämpft inzwischen mehr um die eigene Daseinsberechtigung als darum den 'Willen des Volkes' in seinem (dem des Volkes) Sinne umzusetzen. Und das führt eben zu immer abstruseren Gesetzen und Verordnungen die alle wiederum mit Ausnahmen versehen werden müssen was natürlich auch alles überwacht werden muß, ...... An den radikalen Wandel/Vereinfachung traut sich ja keiner ran obwohl er dringend nötig wäre.

Übersetzt in z.B. den Job eines Netz/Firewall-Admins würde diese Art zu arbeiten bedeuten er/sie sorgt in unregelmäßigen aber nicht zu großen zeitlichen Abständen dafür sorgt das ein Switch stirbt, ein kleiner Virus durchschlüpft, ein Webserver defaced wird etc... In diesem Bereich sind aber i.d.R. wirkliche Profis unterwegs die ihren Job völlig anders auffassen nämlich nach dem Motto 'je weniger MAs von meiner Existenz oder gar meiner Telefondurchwahl wissen desto besser habe ich gearbeitet'.

Ich persönlich würde es begrüßen wenn Politiker auch so arbeiten würden - leise, unauffällig, effektiv; paßt nur leider nicht zu dem Beruf, s.o.

Inzwischen gibt es Gesetze für/gegen so ziemlich alles und *jeder* von uns ist irgendwie/irgendwo bereits kriminell nur werden die Gesetze bereits heute in der Praxis nicht oder nie wirklich angewendet - wozu dann also noch mehr davon? Tut das Not, macht das Sinn? (oder dient es lediglich wie Carlo es so schön formuliert hatte dem 'es ist immer gut, gültige, niedergelegte Grenzen zu haben' Grundsatz)

Und bezogen auf die aktuelle $Killerspiel-Diskussion in der Öffentlichkeit - wer soll das Verbot wenn es denn kommt bitteschön wirklich effektiv überwachen und durchsetzen? Es wird mit Sicherheit dafür kein neues Geld auf Bäumen wachsen noch werden sich die dafür nötigen Mitarbeiter einfach so materialisieren. Und ein Gesetz das es nur gibt damit es irgendwo halt aufgeschrieben ist ist nichts weiter als ....... $Leser möge den Gedanken eigenständig fortsetzen

----------

## oscarwild

Da laufen sie, die Lemminge....

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83512

----------

## xraver

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> Da laufen sie, die Lemminge....
> 
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/83512

 

Ekelhaft!

Und die Lemminge (das spiel) - kann auch ganz schön brutal sein. Wie leicht man da einen Massenmord begehen kann....

----------

## slick

Lemminge? Pah! Sven Bømwøllen ist richtig böse, da muss man sexuelle Handlungen an Tieren durchführen ... Perverse die sowas spielen sollte man sofort anzeigen, denn das sind die Kinder* von morgen!

</*>

----------

## xraver

 *slick wrote:*   

> Lemminge? Pah! Sven Bømwøllen ist richtig böse, da muss man sexuelle Handlungen an Tieren durchführen ... Perverse die sowas spielen sollte man sofort anzeigen, denn das sind die Kinder* von morgen!
> 
> </*>

 

...oder die Amerikaner von gestern  :Wink: .

----------

## franzf

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   Lemminge? Pah! Sven Bømwøllen ist richtig böse, da muss man sexuelle Handlungen an Tieren durchführen ... Perverse die sowas spielen sollte man sofort anzeigen, denn das sind die Kinder* von morgen!
> 
> </*> 
> 
> ...oder die Amerikaner von gestern .

 

Diese Aussage erhält ihre negative Tendenz aber nur unter der Annahme, dass die gesamte Menschheit immer schlimmer, primitiver, engstirniger, böser, manipulierbarer, schlicht einfach schlechter wird.

Aber angeblich lernt man doch aus seinen Fehlern... Oder hat sich die intelligente "Rasse" der Philosophen und Dichter als nicht überlebensfähig erwiesen und ist somit dem Untergang geweiht?

Den "richtigen Weg" hat man in der modernen Kunst ja schon erspäht, trotz Assoziationen mit Höhlenmalereien (ok, Höhlenmalerei ist diffiziler, auch die verwendeten Materialien sind kreativer) oder den Urlauten von Gorillas und Yaks behauptet man steif und fest, die in der Klassik erarbeiteten Ziele logisch fortzusetzen. Und alle glauben es...

Aber scheinbar hat in einer Welt, in der man schutzlos dem Konkurrenzkampf und dem Karrieredruck ausgeliefert ist, als "schöngeistiger" Mensch keine Chance.

"ZURÜCK ZUR NATUR!!"

Genug der vielen Worte, Amerika stinkt, die Unfähigkeit der regierenden Machthaber, insbesondere der deutschen, noch mehr  :Smile: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## xraver

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *xraver wrote:*    *slick wrote:*   Lemminge? Pah! Sven Bømwøllen ist richtig böse, da muss man sexuelle Handlungen an Tieren durchführen ... Perverse die sowas spielen sollte man sofort anzeigen, denn das sind die Kinder* von morgen!
> 
> </*> 
> 
> ...oder die Amerikaner von gestern . 
> ...

 

Ähm, jetzt bin ich verwirrt. Was meinst du?

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber angeblich lernt man doch aus seinen Fehlern... Oder hat sich die intelligente "Rasse" der Philosophen und Dichter als nicht überlebensfähig erwiesen und ist somit dem Untergang geweiht?
> 
> 

  Nicht jeder ist Dichter oder Philosoph.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber scheinbar hat in einer Welt, in der man schutzlos dem Konkurrenzkampf und dem Karrieredruck ausgeliefert ist, als "schöngeistiger" Mensch keine Chance.
> 
> "ZURÜCK ZUR NATUR!!"
> ...

 Das hab ich verstanden und da stimme ich dir zu.

----------

## franzf

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *franzf wrote:*    *xraver wrote:*    *slick wrote:*   Lemminge? Pah! Sven Bømwøllen ist richtig böse, da muss man sexuelle Handlungen an Tieren durchführen ... Perverse die sowas spielen sollte man sofort anzeigen, denn das sind die Kinder* von morgen!
> 
> </*> 
> 
> ...oder die Amerikaner von gestern . 
> ...

 

Du wolltest mit deiner Bemerkung andeuten, dass wir moralisch (oder auf welche "höhere Instanz" du dich berufen willst) jetzt an einem Punkt angekommen sind, welchen man in Amerika schon "gestern" erreicht hatte. Wenn nun im moralischen Sinne ein Aufschwung zu beobachten wäre, würde das bedeuten, dass uns Amerika (in dieser Hinsicht) voraus ist. Da die ganzen Kommentare hier doch recht ironisch sind, nehme ich an du sagst, Amerika habe schon gestern dieses moralisch niedrige Niveau erreicht. Diese Aussage kann aber nur ironisch gemeint sein, wenn du eine relativ pessimistische Sicht auf die moralische Entwicklung der Menschheit hast, was bedeutet, dass du davon ausgehst, die Menschheit ist dem moralischen Verfall geweiht.

Ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlicher  :Wink: 

Grüße

Franz

----------

## xraver

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Du wolltest mit deiner Bemerkung andeuten, dass wir moralisch (oder auf welche "höhere Instanz" du dich berufen willst) jetzt an einem Punkt angekommen sind, welchen man in Amerika schon "gestern" erreicht hatte. 

 

Ich berufe mich auf gar keiner "höheren Instanz".

Der Kommentar war eher ironisch gemeint.

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlicher 
> 
> Grüße
> ...

 

Ja, das war es. Danke.

----------

